# Target Halloween 2014



## 31salem13 (Apr 19, 2013)

I love that wreath!


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Here are the images from Boobird's post. BTW, I didn't see their fog juice listed, but if you're in need of some decent juice, it works pretty good as it lingers and is denser than another 'semi-pro' brand I had picked up at 3X the cost.

Animated Haunted House Cloche








Skeleton Hourglass








Dia de los Muertos Wreath


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I really hope I can get that wreath before mid August. I would like to get it for a gift for my sister in laws birthday.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the cloche, owl tombstone, and window creeper (which I remember from last year).


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

I've fallen in love with the hourglass... even though it looks too white and clean for my taste. I'm pretty sure I'd buy it (or a few) anyways.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I like getting their resin tombstones. Last year I bought two of the griffins (still carrying at $25 each) and I highly recommend them!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

boobird said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Target updated their website today, adding some things I haven't seen before! Here are a few standouts for me:
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for posting this. I was just wondering about this the last time I was in Target. 

Have to have: These lights in both colors










...the regular amber flicker-bulb string too, I love flicker bulbs beyond a reasonable doubt. 

These: Halloween bronze leafs, OMG! must-have










Crow lantern: 










What are Cascade Edisons? Regardless, I like lights so these might come here too:










An old fav: lit gauze garland, I own about three of those. They are wonderful and I love them.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

That hour glass!!!!!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I love the haunted house cloche. I also noticed the "talk back skull", I wonder if it's any good?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhh so many goodies!!!!!! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Has anyone ordered a prop from Target yet ? If so what kind of shipping charges were there ? I'm concerned, because of the high shipping charges that everyone else is putting on their orders.


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm looking forward to getting my hands on a few of those griffin statues this year. I always love Target's Halloween selection!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Deadview said:


> Has anyone ordered a prop from Target yet ? If so what kind of shipping charges were there ? I'm concerned, because of the high shipping charges that everyone else is putting on their orders.


Free shipping over $50! 

However, I must warn you that the online sales are separate from the store sales, and so is the customer service. I have never had a problem with my personal orders, but the online customer service is awful, and they are awful to Target store employees! ( I worked at a Target for a few months). Order with caution, because if there is a mistake, it might be difficult to return the item or get a refund, and the stores can't always get your full refund due to the computer system.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> I like getting their resin tombstones. Last year I bought two of the griffins (still carrying at $25 each) and I highly recommend them!


What I do not understand is why the little gargoyle tombstone that was around for the past two years in resin form is now going styrofoam. Of the new products, I also liked the eye tombstone until I noticed that it was flimsy, easily-chipped foam. I agree about the griffins. Last year, they were only in stores, were they not? Tracking one down was a slight hassle, although nothing compared to the skull bottles, which I passed over at one store and never managed to find again Glad to see that the website is _finally_ catching up with the goods


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

wow. $15 for a 400 watt fogger? That's the lowest price I've seen in several years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It's nice to see halloween mdse listed once again. However, I looked thru the listings and didn't see anything that excited me. I did buy a pair of the griffins last year from my local target store, first thing I made sure to get, and agree that they were worth picking up. Can't say if this year's statutes are the same as last year's though as far as materials and size. Target has subequently downsized their tombstones and statues each year it seems so if you can see it in the store and get it there at least you know what you're buying.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW if you do your household shopping at Target during the year, always look for their advertised specials that earn you a $5 gift card when you buy them. I pick up Tide and paper towels and such when they run the specials so I can get the gift card during that week. Helps come halloween time.


----------



## hallowallace (Jul 8, 2014)

willl be sure to take a look


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Me too! I have had them for 2 or 3 years and they hold up great. Keeping them standing is a bit of challenge thru wind though



Paint It Black said:


> I like getting their resin tombstones. Last year I bought two of the griffins (still carrying at $25 each) and I highly recommend them!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sorry if this was posted already... They have the skelly cat and crow listed, as yet unavailable... but DID YOU SEE THE PRICE? Wow. Can't beat that! They have the cat for $20 and the bird for only $8. I already ordered the bird online, I think I'll wait to see if they do carry the cat.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Fog Juice came up when I went to their site and just searched "Halloween". They had it on page 1 with the costumes, for some reason. Funny that it's there, yet the Hannah Montana candy bucket is in with the decorations. OK!

I really want a couple of things from last year, but they're "currently unavailable"...and now that I think about it, they might have been unavailable all year last year too, because I think they were selling them the year before. I kept waiting for them to be available again, and either missed it, or they just weren't. I don't know why they don't update their site to remove old stuff.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have very little faith in my Target's in-store selection. They're more worried with getting Christmas going ASAP & haven't had a good or big Halloween selection in over 5 years now. The only section that's been good for Halloween has been their $1 section.

As for online, if they keep the free shipping for anything order over $50 I may try that this year.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> Fog Juice came up when I went to their site and just searched "Halloween". They had it on page 1 with the costumes, for some reason. Funny that it's there, yet the Hannah Montana candy bucket is in with the decorations. OK!
> 
> I really want a couple of things from last year, but they're "currently unavailable"...and now that I think about it, they might have been unavailable all year last year too, because I think they were selling them the year before. I kept waiting for them to be available again, and either missed it, or they just weren't. I don't know why they don't update their site to remove old stuff.


I think I read somewhere on the Forum that Target's fog juice is supposed to work better than other brands?....or did I dream that? LOL!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hilda said:


> They have the skelly cat and crow listed, as yet unavailable... but DID YOU SEE THE PRICE? Wow. Can't beat that! They have the cat for $20 and the bird for only $8.


Actually, they have the bird and a _dog_ Someone at Target needs either a vision test or an education...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol...that sure doesn't look like a "dog" to me...though I suppose there are a few dogs that kind of have a cat shape, lol...and since when do cats...or dogs...have bone ears? 

I do love the skeleton Crow, though...I may have to pick that up if it becomes available!


----------



## McCall72 (Jul 11, 2014)

There's a few things that I definitely want to buy, but none of them are sold in stores or available online....Hoping this just means their not in stock yet.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I posted in another thread that I hoped the Bonez skeletons got picked up in Canada hopefully target brings them in.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Ooo I really like the cloche!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Actually, they have the bird and a _dog_ Someone at Target needs either a vision test or an education...
> 
> View attachment 203020


ROFL!!!!!! I didn't catch that! Good eye Garth!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol...that sure doesn't look like a "dog" to me...though I suppose there are a few dogs that kind of have a cat shape, lol...and since when do cats...or dogs...have bone ears?
> !


Well if we did that 'corpsing' thing to it that is so popular, where the skeleton is in the stages of decay... then the ear cartilage could still be there? LOLOL


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

found these

considering getting the Stegosaurus ... not for a pet but to make a prop out of ...

amk


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info bro


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The 'animated reaching hand' that I put inside this tank came from Target, and I see they have it online now. Just an FYI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Hilda said:


> The 'animated reaching hand' that I put inside this tank came from Target, and I see they have it online now. Just an FYI.
> 
> View attachment 203385


Hilda, 
That is amazing! Tutorial please!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I have very little faith in my Target's in-store selection. They're more worried with getting Christmas going ASAP & haven't had a good or big Halloween selection in over 5 years now. The only section that's been good for Halloween has been their $1 section.
> 
> As for online, if they keep the free shipping for anything order over $50 I may try that this year.


I totally agree. The last five or six years has been TERRIBLE. Whoever their buyer/creator/coordinator for seasonal at Target is...is terrible. They had such a better selection years ago. Its been so much of the same crap the last couple of years. Especially the last 4, they have been putting out the same stuff again and again.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hilda,
> That is amazing! Tutorial please!


Oh thank you! 
The aging technique on the tank is from a how-to I watched. Here is a link to a thread where I discuss same. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...n-chamber-aged-fish-tank-prop.html?highlight=


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm pretty psyched for a few of these items. They better get through back to school quick!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

adam said:


> I totally agree. The last five or six years has been TERRIBLE. Whoever their buyer/creator/coordinator for seasonal at Target is...is terrible. They had such a better selection years ago. Its been so much of the same crap the last couple of years. Especially the last 4, they have been putting out the same stuff again and again.


Originally Posted by RCIAG 
"I have very little faith in my Target's in-store selection. They're more worried with getting Christmas going ASAP & haven't had a good or big Halloween selection in over 5 years now. The only section that's been good for Halloween has been their $1 section."



You two have summed up my feelings about Target perfectly! It used to be one of my favorite places to shop for Halloween goodies. Now it is few and far between that they get anything good in store...and it never gets set up until the last minute either.
I have had to buy online as well.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Originally Posted by RCIAG 
"I have very little faith in my Target's in-store selection. They're more worried with getting Christmas going ASAP & haven't had a good or big Halloween selection in over 5 years now. The only section that's been good for Halloween has been their $1 section."

I didn't know Target has a $1 section. I'll have to check mine this year.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Their $1 section is usually near an entrance, and ranges between $1 and $5 price points.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Reassuring to see that others are also incredibly disappointed with the state of Target anymore. Last year, they did not have everything totally set up until the very end of September or possibly even early October at some locations. Most of the products were total rubbish, including the Gemmy caged crow that I had originally planned on buying; I think that I wound up purchasing perhaps four items in total, the most expensive of which was $20


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree last year was horrible at Target. The area was half of what it was the year before. They did have some cool items but everything was small.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

doto said:


> I posted in another thread that I hoped the Bonez skeletons got picked up in Canada hopefully target brings them in.


I hope so too (you being my skelly source  ) as I would want a dog and a bird lol!!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought it was just my Targets last year which were late and LAME on the decorations. No, huh? It was pretty bad and they're usually one of the highlights of the shopping season for me. I must say, however, that I think those big, heavy griffins they had were standouts. But WHAT is the DEAL with their tombstone selection the past few years?! I've been watching them shrink and shrink and shrink... They're ridiculous now. It's to the point where I wonder, "Are these for a cemetery for ANTS?" Sorry, Zoolander moment...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

We don't have a Target in our town, and last year I was pretty much home-bound and unable to go out often to check for items. So when I did go, I was seriously disappointed in Target. I probably wasn't even in there for more than 10 minutes, and that was walking straight to the back for the Halloween section AND buying candy. I did go back to see what they had for clearance, but it was disappointing, too.

Honestly, Five Below was the only store that had anything that I really liked last year, for my outdoor display. I didn't buy much at all, and probably won't this year, either.

I certainly don't mind making things, I think it's fun and gives you something unique (even if ten of us have it, probably no one else in your city does!). It's getting to be where I can't wait to go look at the stuff, and then realize I have to make everything that I want.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

StacyN said:


> Originally Posted by RCIAG
> "I have very little faith in my Target's in-store selection. They're more worried with getting Christmas going ASAP & haven't had a good or big Halloween selection in over 5 years now. The only section that's been good for Halloween has been their $1 section."
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with all of you. Last year the local Target's in store Halloween section was two shelves near the big seasonal section that was already set up for Christmas. I am not sure what the deal is with them, guess they figure that Halloween is not as big a deal as Christmas and they don't want to set up and tear down a display just for it.


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Think it depends on the store - our Target has an ever-growing Halloween section. My pet peeve with Target and the other chains is how often they start taking Halloween stuff off the shelves for Xmas stuff BEFORE Halloween!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I use to look forward to their Halloween set up, but like so many others have stated, ours has been going downhill over the past few years. Late set ups, poor selection.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep. I hate to agree. About three years ago the Halloween section in Target was huge and beautifully displayed. Last year, it was jammed in three aisle in the back corner, and was picked over immediately.
No tah-dah at all.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

PirateDex said:


> I am not sure what the deal is with them, guess they figure that Halloween is not as big a deal as Christmas and they don't want to set up and tear down a display just for it.


Well, Christmas is the big spending season & the sooner they get that stuff out there the sooner customers will think about it & spend earlier & spend more. I don't like it either but I get it.

I really think at my Target if they could get away with doing nothing but candy & costumes they would. And every year they have one aisle that's nothing but baking stuff & every year that's the stuff that's left for clearance. I don't understand that.

They really used to go all out & have great set ups but now it seems as though they set the space up for Christmas & just stick Halloween stuff there so they don't have to rearrange anything, just remove things.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> They really used to go all out & have great set ups but now it seems as though they set the space up for Christmas & just stick Halloween stuff there so they don't have to rearrange anything, just remove things.


I have several items I purchased back in the "glory days" of Target Halloween that are some of my most favorite decorations... and every year as I unpack them, I end up saying " Remember when Target had such great Halloween stuff? What happened?"


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

StacyN said:


> I have several items I purchased back in the "glory days" of Target Halloween that are some of my most favorite decorations... and every year as I unpack them, I end up saying " Remember when Target had such great Halloween stuff? What happened?"


This must be a store-by-store thing, because my local Target devotes almost their entire seasonal/outdoor section to Halloween every year. Some stuff stays the same, some changes. Its where I do the bulk of my buying, because who has REALLY Declined in the quality of Halloween items they present over the past few years is not Target, but WALMART. Can we all say "UGH!"? 

But that is just me. And Spirit Halloween is way too expensive for what it is, so I can be found mostly at Target.

What really bums me out is, going in Target on Halloween and the entire section has vanished, replaced with Christmas stuff. I am NOT thinking about Christmas till Halloween is over, TYVM.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have several larger mache figures, smaller decor, a TON of stuff I use every year (mostly inside) that I love that came from Target. I even have several large store decorations that are like the old Collegeville/Ben Cooper masks that I got after Halloween, but the last few years Halloween is just a stepping stone to Christmas & all I've bought were some light sets (full price) & hit the after-Halloween sales & picked up some spiders.

Wait, that's not true. Last year I bought a backpack skelly. It's half a skeleton with some straps attached so it looks like it's hitching a ride. That was the largest thing I've purchased there in several years & even that was at 60% or more off. And I only bought it thinking that for so little money I couldn't afford to skip it! I could use it for something eventually.

I'm sure it varies by store but the 2 closest to me in MD do this "let's get to Christmas ASAP!" The Walmart a little further away from me does Halloween a little bigger & I haven't been into the one closest to me in many years. Which is a shame because it's literally right next door to Target. That's how bad it is, I'd rather drive outta my way to go to the other Walmart.


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

I think it is a store by store thing as well. The store back in Nebraska that I went to always had a great display and amazing things to buy. It was also always busy and a lot of people were buying Halloween items. When I moved to Texas I went to Target assuming it would be like back home and it was a huge disappointment as the display was small with nothing great to buy. I keep going back in hopes that it will get better.....might just have to order online this year.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

My favorite pieces were from days gone by at Target, too. I also agree about Walmart. The only thing that I remember buying there last year was the 3 inch skulls for my stanchion toppers, 97 cents each.

I guess I forgot that I did buy a couple of things at Target last year, but I was still unimpressed. I bought a string of flicker flame lights, an over-sized pumpkin pail, and fog juice--oh and one of the retro monster cereals.

I really like the strings of Edison bulbs at Target, and I do still hope they'll get those half skulls with the rolling eyes back in...and talking busts similar to the ones that they used to carry. I only want one, not two that talk to each other.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I bought the Count Chocula in the retro cereal box as well. Loved it!

I think for me the sad part is that , once upon a time, I had to _choose_ what I was going to buy that year from Target because there were so many cool things that I simply couldn't afford to buy them all. 

That hasn't been the case for years now. 
I moved to another part of the state three years ago, and the Target stores up here are no different. 
I envy those of you that have individual stores that still seem to care about Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I go in hoping for the best every year. 

I know if I don't buy stuff they're not gonna buy MORE stuff next year but there just hasn't been anything that grabbed me like the, say, the busts that Home Goods has had the last 2 years. I HAD to have those. I haven't seen MUST HAVE stuff in Target in a while.


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Yup, I definitely agree that it must be a store by store thing. My Target actually has the best selection of Halloween stuff out of the stores near me. They dedicate the whole seasonal section to a huge Halloween display. My Walmart, on the other hand, has just been terrible lately. The only thing worth buying that they carry for Halloween now are their nicely shaped costume bat wings.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I did get a pair of those Griffons last year at Target and am very happy with them. I also grabbed one of the animated reaching mummy hands. That is cute. The fingers wiggle and light up. So all it's not a complete bust. LOL Just not as wonderful as I remember three or four years ago. Not at all.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Both are magnificent items, Hilda. I wound up with one of the griffins last year, too, which should come as no surprise. Neat setup.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> I use to look forward to their Halloween set up, but like so many others have stated, ours has been going downhill over the past few years. Late set ups, poor selection.


Yup.Last year the Target here in Parma,Ohio didn't bring out their Halloween stuff until the beginning of October!If you can believe that.The selection they had wasn't that great.I did get that animated crow in the cage though that I bought with a $25 gift card that I won and a few items from their $1 section.I hope they don't wait that long this year!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol...that sure doesn't look like a "dog" to me...though I suppose there are a few dogs that kind of have a cat shape, lol...and since when do cats...or dogs...have bone ears?
> 
> I do love the skeleton Crow, though...I may have to pick that up if it becomes available!


I agree looks more like a cat to me with bone ears.Bhahahahaha


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I did get a pair of those Griffons last year at Target and am very happy with them. I also grabbed one of the animated reaching mummy hands. That is cute. The fingers wiggle and light up. So all it's not a complete bust. LOL Just not as wonderful as I remember three or four years ago. Not at all.
> 
> View attachment 203722
> View attachment 203723


Hilda, that mummy hand would look great with the Grandin Road crawling monster hand running around next to it. I can almost hear a theme song playing in the background of 'Hold My Hand' by Hootie and the Blowfish, LOL!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoW3bqnr7tw


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Some of my absolute favorite decoration, props, and tombstones have come from Target too. So I know exactly what you mean about unpacking things and thinking, "Remember when Target had great stuff like this?". What's funny is that I remember picking up most of my favorite pieces on clearance the next day. So not only were they awesome but they somehow made it until clearance. Nowadays I feel like all the good stuff gets snapped up pretty quickly. What does that mean? They're producing less, or that cool props are becoming scarce? Here are some of my favorite Target things from the past:

Busts and gargoyles:








Medieval lanterns:








Throw pillows:








Resin urns:








Tombstones:


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I used to get the BEST Halloween frames, pillows and dish towels from target. Last year they had a set of china online that was sold out all season. It was the perfect Halloween china and I wanted it so bad...maybe this year? A girl can dream...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Superb buys over the years, HexMe. I remember many of those items (and also own the ram-horned gargoyle), but some are definitely new to me. I love the eerie female bust and the greenman tombstone.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Garthgoyle. I feel really lucky to have scored them, they're some of my absolute favorites. The female bust is really cool because she reverses to a Medusa with red light up eyes! The Grim Reaper bust has light up eyes too, sorry I didn't get pics of them with the eyes on...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I kind of remember the Medusa bust now (without the lovely hat), although the human face is far different than I recalled it being. Putting it by the window was a perfect choice, with one face peering back at viewers from either direction.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I was in Target today and they were setting up the back to school section, which becomes the Halloween section as soon as school starts. I hope their stuff is better this year.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

School doesn't start here till after Labor Day. By the time they clearance everything out to make room it's just about October here.


----------



## J. Michael Mount (Jun 23, 2014)

Okay my new goal in life is to obtain that hourglass. I have the perfect place on my desk for it and everything.


----------



## bangshangalang (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm pretty much brand spanking new here, but like everyone here, I'm a Halloween fanatic and when I moved to California to start University, one of my most favourite memories was the first time I went to Target for Halloween decorations for my dorm room. Their display was amazing!!! 

Starting September, I made it an annual pilgrimage to go to Target and little by little, their selections dwindled down to not much more than glittery skulls, fake pumpkins, a large lit item or two such as the Halloween archway or spooky tree, and some busts.

Last year Spring, I was so fed up with this trend, that I wrote them and received a reply. Here is what they had to say:

"We appreciate the time you've taken to let us know what you're looking for at Target. I'm sorry you weren't able to find interesting, creative, fun Halloween decoration during your visit last Fall 2012.

Hearing your feedback is very important because it helps us learn more about the merchandise you want and need from Target. Although I can't promise we'll carry this item, I'll let our Buying team know you'd like to see it at your local store.

Thanks for letting us know how we can make your Target experience even better."

This was from Target Guest Relations. Considering I didn't inquire about one specific item, and they make mention of it here, it sounds like a generic letter to me, with a few personalizations here and there.

Needless to say, the selection was poor at best last Fall anyway. 

:/


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wonder when target will have the online stock up to buy. Errrrrr


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

I purchased a beautiful lantern from Target several years ago that broke. Ever since, every year, I keep hoping they'll rerun it in their stock so I can replace it. Every year, I'm sorely disappointed.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I know, our target doesn't have any Halloween décor until after the first week of October. It takes them FOREVER to put it out. 

Maybe if we all write to target and tell them the Halloween merch has been kinda lame the last few years. The last five years I have seen the same table runners, cookie jars, skulls and tombstones every year. I have yet to see any kind of differences between what they are putting out. I am not even kidding. I wish I was.

About 8 years ago - there was animated yard props. The selection was far better. There was lighted fences, I also have a lightup owl that moves up and down and his head moves. I have a fiber optic scarecrow as well. Sometime after 2006, they started repeating the same glittered stuff over and over. I am finding I have to go to Home Goods and other places to get more unique pieces.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tyrant said:


> I purchased a beautiful lantern from Target several years ago that broke. Ever since, every year, I keep hoping they'll rerun it in their stock so I can replace it. Every year, I'm sorely disappointed.


I know what you mean! Target had a bunch of great Dia de los Muertos items back in 2005 or 2006 which I bought and they haven't repeated any of this stuff since. I'm always hopeful as well but no luck. Not repeating items can be a good and bad thing depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

For some reason I havent been happy w the quality of the stuff they have gotten in the past year or so.The really heavy solid tombstones have got to be the nicest stuff I got from Target recently. I did score a nice Gemmy lifesize animated witch there a few years back though.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*Will Target bring back the animatronic hooting owl this season?*

I got a broken, gimpy animatronic hooting owl that I may be able to salvage for my yard haunt. But I really ought to have grabbed one and paid full price rather than wait until clearance. So if anyone sees the owl again at Target this year, please let me know. Would be great for my graveyard since it had both motion and sound.

I think I've learned my lesson--if you see something cool, grab it. As the item may never be produced again.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

I keep checking for the crow skeleton to come into stock! $8.00!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I may have missed it skimming through this thread but does anyone have info on the resin tombstones that will be offered this year? I've only seen foam ones so far.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

mikeerdas said:


> I got a broken, gimpy animatronic hooting owl that I may be able to salvage for my yard haunt. But I really ought to have grabbed one and paid full price rather than wait until clearance. So if anyone sees the owl again at Target this year, please let me know. Would be great for my graveyard since it had both motion and sound.
> 
> I think I've learned my lesson--if you see something cool, grab it. As the item may never be produced again.


Here's the Owl I'm referring to. Listed as not in stock either online or in-store:
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-owl/-/A-15503332


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If the owl is up on the website, I would think it will eventually be available. Spirit Halloween has a similar head turning owl BTW for about the same price: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/pa-owl-turning-head/


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If the owl is up on the website, I would think it will eventually be available. Spirit Halloween has a similar head turning owl BTW for about the same price: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/pa-owl-turning-head/


How cool. Thanks for both bits of info Spookie! Bookmarking the Spirit one. Have you, or has anyone here, seen both in operation and been able to make a comparison? (e.g. re: the look, motion, and sound)


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*Target Halloween owl vs. Spirit Halloween animatronic owl*



mikeerdas said:


> How cool. Thanks for both bits of info Spookie! Bookmarking the Spirit one. Have you, or has anyone here, seen both in operation and been able to make a comparison? (e.g. re: the look, motion, and sound)


Ok cool, so I found a video of the Spirit one on YouTube. May have to get this:





Couldn't find a video of the Target animatronic owl to compare with. Not sure which I like better.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

The problem with Target's site, is that they have had some of those items up for a year or two, and never stocked them. I don't understand it at all. I sent them a note about it. I doubt that they intend to fix it. It makes no sense, but Sears does the same thing.


----------



## CatsRevengeOnCuriosity (Aug 13, 2014)

I must apologize, as I'm certain Target's offerings have lowered in quality because I am, for once, not too broke to buy something. It's most definitely all my fault. I jinxed it.  I shall make a valiant attempt to exhaust my spending money at Pottery Barn so that this year, you may all have a Haunty Halloween at Target. I'll take this one for the team.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

booswife02 said:


> I may have missed it skimming through this thread but does anyone have info on the resin tombstones that will be offered this year? I've only seen foam ones so far.


Easiest way is a search: http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=...halloween&kwr=y&lnk=lnav_narrow by category_2


----------



## Schuyler Abrams (Nov 6, 2012)

mikeerdas said:


> Ok cool, so I found a video of the Spirit one on YouTube. May have to get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just took a video of my owl prop from Target 2013. I love this guy. He's super loud too. (Hopefully the video works, as I'm new to posting here)


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's a nice looking owl Target carries.
I love the animated owl I got on clearance from Lowe's several years ago. He even hoots. But, the only drawback is every other time he is activated he sings "Hoo can it be now". Kinda ruins the Halloween ambiance. LOL

VIDEO


----------



## Schuyler Abrams (Nov 6, 2012)

I love the movement of that Lowes owl! But...yea...the song ruins it. Do I see his beak moving too??


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone else tired of stalking targets online site? Come on tar-jay'. Let's get this online stock up and going. I'm getting bored here


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Anyone else tired of stalking targets online site? Come on tar-jay'. Let's get this online stock up and going. I'm getting bored here


Last year was terribly bad; at the end of September, some of the stores _still_ were not fully stocked I also hope that they will get their keisters in gear this time around


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Anyone else tired of stalking targets online site? Come on tar-jay'. Let's get this online stock up and going. I'm getting bored here


agreed, screamqueen! Everyfreakinday, checking, checking....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

^ Me tooooo!!!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Didn't we have a Target team member here in the past? Are they still active on here and do they have any insider info on Halloween merch or when it is likely to be put out? Please, oh please?!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Last year was terribly bad; at the end of September, some of the stores _still_ were not fully stocked I also hope that they will get their keisters in gear this time around


At mine the last several years have been bad. They barely stock anything, stock it late, leave it up for about 3 weeks if that then move it to the side for Christmas. 

I noticed last year that they didn't really set up for Halloween, they set up for Christmas & just put the Halloween stuff out, then just moved the Halloween stuff off the display & moved Christmas in. The set-up was clearly never rearranged & it displayed the Christmas stuff better than the Halloween stuff.

They had LOADS of candy. Like there was no way they could even sell it all there was so much. It was like they thought they were the ONLY STORE SELLING CANDY & the hordes were gonna be beating down the door to buy it all since no other store has any candy EVAR!!

I mean, I kinda don't mind the lights going in early, it makes it easier for us to buy & use for Halloween, but REALLY?!?


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

I work at Target and we have just started getting Halloween stuff in. We have about a pallet of candy and I saw a crow that was in a cage (it made noises and eyes lit up) and a talking skull in what looked like a glass jar. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow when I'm at work. From what I was told we will be setting Halloween the week of the 7th in Sept.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Schuyler Abrams said:


> I love the movement of that Lowes owl! But...yea...the song ruins it. Do I see his beak moving too??


Yea, his beak moves too.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

The audio stinks on that one, but it might be fun to have... I've got a couple of barred and Great Horned owls in my woods. The barred owls will actually answer back... I was listening to a YouTube video of a barred owl calling, and mine flew really close and called back to the video!


----------



## Pawn of Tzeentch (Aug 30, 2013)

dustin2dust said:


> Didn't we have a Target team member here in the past? Are they still active on here and do they have any insider info on Halloween merch or when it is likely to be put out? Please, oh please?!


I work overnight at Target. We have been steadily getting more and more Halloween merchandise in on the trucks. Last night at our huddle we were told that they wanted us to push as much of the school merchandise as possible because they wanted to get the Halloween merchandise out within the next 2 weeks...though we were very late getting that stuff out last year, so we will see.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

bangshangalang said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> Needless to say, the selection was poor at best last Fall anyway.
> ...


I thought the telephone was fun and I also liked the bird in the cage. 

I know they probably don't want to take $$$ away from the individual stores but they need to get competitive and at least let us buy from the web site.....like the other retail stores do.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Target in Webster, Texas








And doesn't this chair look like a coffin?!?


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

That chair is discounted on the website for $27


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

Lots of cool stuff. Got wait till all the school stuff is gone here.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Anyone else tired of stalking targets online site? Come on tar-jay'. Let's get this online stock up and going. I'm getting bored here


I was just thinking that same thing. I saw a few cool things but nothing is available. How annoying. Not going back on the site til the merchandise is in the stores.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes!! I came in here to this thread the other day and wrote a big tangent about it...but I didn't post it. It just irritates me to no end. I quit looking on all of the websites. It seems like they are so slow. I know, I know, it's not September for a few more days, but once it's out, it goes so fast. They just don't give us time to get what we need.

Although really, I don't know why I'm complaining, since I only like two things that are (for sure) on the market right now.



booswife02 said:


> I was just thinking that same thing. I saw a few cool things but nothing is available. How annoying. Not going back on the site til the merchandise is in the stores.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> Last year was terribly bad; at the end of September, some of the stores _still_ were not fully stocked I also hope that they will get their keisters in gear this time around


Targets in this area were the same last year. It took forever for Halloween items to show up. When they finally did they set up Christmas merchandise too.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

well ours has alittle candy out and empty racks, i did pick up peteridge farms pumpkin spice and carmel apple bread loafs , hey toast with apple butter will be delicious with coffee.............two of my daughters cute friends work in one of our targets so i have a mole there to let me know whats going on..
nothing at walgreens at all and dt is still not really set up and our homegoods is just not packed with things as usual either...............and people are looking hard now


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok went online to check for that cat skelliie ok now is it just me? wtf? its still only available online, and not available............AND GUESS WHAT? they have it discounted 25% to 15.00.................to who?? and where??


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Last year was terribly bad; at the end of September, some of the stores _still_ were not fully stocked I also hope that they will get their keisters in gear this time around


I remember. I no longer have high hopes for Target stores. At least the one in my area.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

That's what I am saying too you guys! The last few years has been SO BAD. They put out the same merchandise every single year now and it takes them FOREVER to put it out. I also see a Christmas isle not long after the Halloween is out. Why can't they push the back to school where Christmas would go and put out the Halloween sooner? I feel like whoever their buyer/seasonal specialist is, does a terrible job. They just order the same stuff every year. People want variety!


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

a_granger said:


> Originally Posted by RCIAG
> "I have very little faith in my Target's in-store selection. They're more worried with getting Christmas going ASAP & haven't had a good or big Halloween selection in over 5 years now. The only section that's been good for Halloween has been their $1 section."
> 
> I didn't know Target has a $1 section. I'll have to check mine this year.


It's the area by the front doors, usually a bunch of little bric-a-brac.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

We don't seem to have the same issues with our target. I expect stuff to be out in 2 weeks tops...same goes for all the other stores that push school supplies and sell Halloween in the same seasonal area. Our Halloween stuff staid on the shelves through November 1st and on the second the area was wiped out and Christmas went up. Can't say that that's a bad things. I was able to grab some things at their 50% off sale. I hope they have those backpack skeletons again and that they make it to the 1/2 off once more...now that I know what I'd use them for.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, our Target(s) stocked Halloween Oreos this week. That's literally it. I guess that's something.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

screamqueen2012 said:


> ok went online to check for that cat skelliie ok now is it just me? wtf? its still only available online, and not available............AND GUESS WHAT? they have it discounted 25% to 15.00.................to who?? and where??


Joann Fabrics has a cat skeleton this year. Saw it yesterday. Didn't check the price. 

Lisa


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> We don't seem to have the same issues with our target. I expect stuff to be out in 2 weeks tops...same goes for all the other stores that push school supplies and sell Halloween in the same seasonal area. Our Halloween stuff staid on the shelves through November 1st and on the second the area was wiped out and Christmas went up. Can't say that that's a bad things. I was able to grab some things at their 50% off sale. I hope they have those backpack skeletons again and that they make it to the 1/2 off once more...now that I know what I'd use them for.


I bought one last year at 90% off and really haven't decided what to do with it.....have an old industrial garbage can that I was thinking about having him peek out of but I am up for better ideas if you'd care to share!!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

zo6marlene said:


> I bought one last year at 90% off and really haven't decided what to do with it.....have an old industrial garbage can that I was thinking about having him peek out of but I am up for better ideas if you'd care to share!!!


Corpse him up a little and slide him over some rebar for a ground breaking zombie. The other idea is to stick him on one of the horses I am building and to use him as a pale rider, I don't need the legs since robes would basically cover those. Your idea is a good one two. Make a trash can trauma or again, put a robe on it and attach him to a scissor prop. You can still show the ribs and arms.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I got one of those "backpack skeletons" last year at 75% off or something. I figured I would use him as a groundbreaker this year.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> Joann Fabrics has a cat skeleton this year. Saw it yesterday. Didn't check the price.
> 
> Lisa


it's 39.99 and they have it at 30% off and a 15% total purchase coupon that includes sale items=$25. I got my lil kitty today  strangely enough, the ladies at the checkout seemed to really not like it


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

My Target was putting up the shelving backdrops today with HALLOWEEN PRINT!!!! It's coming soon!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

gloomycatt said:


> it's 39.99 and they have it at 30% off and a 15% total purchase coupon that includes sale items=$25. I got my lil kitty today  strangely enough, the ladies at the checkout seemed to really not like it



If you have a CVS, they have Kitty Bonez for 19.99 before any sales. As someone mentioned already but I had to laugh too that Target has it online, even marked down to $15, but you can't buy it anywhere store or online. Great sale!! LOL. Bizzare pricing and marketing plan.


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry for the delay with pictures guys, here they are!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Dang now I am hungry for some Oreos. Those looks cool and so does the the talking skull.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

OH MY!! Halloween Oreos AND Peeps!! Hurry up Tar-jeh, I need my sugar high to get all these danged props done!!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

target has it online now saying in stores not online and wont take orders yet either..its psycho whats going on....no stock out here at all nothing



Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you have a CVS, they have Kitty Bonez for 19.99 before any sales. As someone mentioned already but I had to laugh too that Target has it online, even marked down to $15, but you can't buy it anywhere store or online. Great sale!! LOL. Bizzare pricing and marketing plan.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 212650
> View attachment 212651
> View attachment 212652


that cookie mix is really cute, i hope they dont taste like candy corn, blah............i picked up peteridger farms pumpkin spice bread and carmel apple bread to go with my apple butter........hehehe


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Both Targets I've checked haven't even started taking down their school stuff yet or downsizing their garden areas.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Ooh I have to check Target when I go visit my in-laws. I hope we see some new stuff finally this year. I'm still pining over that snowglobe I didn't get T_T


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

BarryJ said:


> Both Targets I've checked haven't even started taking down their school stuff yet or downsizing their garden areas.


from ScreamQueen: target has it online now saying in stores not online and wont take orders yet either..its psycho whats going on....no stock out here at all nothing

It's good to know that you're not the only one frustrated that Target hasn't received the memo yet!
At the beginning of July, I called their help line to inquire about specific Halloween items to be stocked-they said yes, they will carry them online only. Every friggin day I've checked their website. After Labor Day, the items are now showing available. But in store ONLY. Not one Target store has Halloween up yet. We went yesterday, and they had just begun to take BTS down. The manager said maybe another 2 weeks before Halloween goes in. WTH Target??? School, here, started the 1st week of Aug. It's maddening


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

The citrus heights, ca one is setting up. Can't wait.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

The targets in our area have NOTHING! I've resorted to sending them hate post on Facebook.

Target in Webster, Texas


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MandaMalice said:


> The targets in our area have NOTHING! I've resorted to sending them hate post on Facebook.


Hehe. Give it to them good


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> Hehe. Give it to them good


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

this is ridiculous, whats going on this year with all the stores...target, walgreens, even homegoods isnt stocked well yet ...im getting bored waiting.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

It's getting STUPID here in the Northeast. Walgreens, CVS, Target, Walmart, and Homegoods have hardly ANYTHING out. Seriously slim pickins. Feelin' kinda stabby.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

screamqueen2012 said:


> this is ridiculous, whats going on this year with all the stores...target, walgreens, even homegoods isnt stocked well yet ...im getting bored waiting.


Add to that Walmart.I went to Walmart yesterday to buy that bat necklace and they don't have the Halloween jewelry out yet and not much of anything else,just the Halloween cardboard displays on the wall and mostly empty shelves.They probably had Halloween candy but I didn't pay much attention to that.Does anyone know if they sell the monster cereals at Walmart?


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Went to two Targets today. One didn't even have the isles cleared or the paper up and the other had just started putting out some items. Candy isles were almost full as were the costume isles. Decorations and home goods were lacking. Looks like they are expanding the foam wig line from last year. There were foam beards and foam 60's glasses.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Halloween stuff is FINALLY hitting the shelfs at Target in League City, Texas


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

How can those foam accessories have sold enough to not only bring them back, but to also create new ones


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Seems like the stores that do have Halloween merchandise out, do not even have half as they had last year.  Took the graddaughters to Spirit today because it said online that they were open. Only to have them disappointed because its not open until Wednesday. We will see if it is by next week end.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

DO they NOT realize that costumes should come in last. Décor should be first since it takes time to set up and decorate!


----------



## Meg Ryan (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey has anyone been to target and in the candy section could you tell me what kind of Hallowene gummies they got for 1.99-Their next to the Halloween bake goods and stuff. I want to see if there's a brains gummies-I found oozy skulls, mixture bag, withc fingers, creepy crawlies, eyeballs and the bigger boxes for 2.99 of snakes, tongue, zombie bacon and fangs. Anyone seen any brain gummies sold for 1.99 and if you do please give me a clear picture of them if you could or tell me if they have them by chance.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Not the damn foam things. What a disappointment.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Just for giggles, since the girlfriend is out with her friends and I have nothing else to do on a Saturday night, I just stopped by the nearest Target. School stuff is still up. There is a little candy out, but that's it.

Such a shame. Target used to be so good at Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

dustin2dust said:


> Candy isles were almost full as were the costume isles. Decorations and home goods were lacking. Looks like they are expanding the foam wig line from last year. There were foam beards and foam 60's glasses.
> 
> View attachment 213179


WTF is up with that foam...well...I can't curse so I'll just have to say crap?!?! Do people actually buy that crap? Who are they? What are their names?!?! I wanna know exactly who's ruining Target for us!!!!

This looks like the last 2 years at my Target. They'd set things out for Halloween but put it out in the Christmas floor plan. I'm just gonna go ahead & guess that my Target will have 3 aisles of candy of which they never sell out, they'll have a complete aisle of baking crap (which also never sells out), 2 aisles of costumes & half of one of those aisles will be pet costumes. The decor will be lacking as usual & if they have that foam crap, well, I just don't KNOW WHAT!!!

Christmas will be out the week before Halloween & by Halloween it will all be relegated to the 75% aisle & all there will be left is candy, weird costumes no one wanted in the first place, baking stuff & those stupid foam things.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

What section are those Halloween sleepers in? I can't tell if it is boys or mens sections. Hoping they have them in my size!




MandaMalice said:


> Halloween stuff is FINALLY hitting the shelfs at Target in League City, Texas


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> WTF is up with that foam...well...I can't curse so I'll just have to say crap?!?! Do people actually buy that crap? Who are they? What are their names?!?! I wanna know exactly who's ruining Target for us!!!!
> 
> This looks like the last 2 years at my Target. They'd set things out for Halloween but put it out in the Christmas floor plan. I'm just gonna go ahead & guess that my Target will have 3 aisles of candy of which they never sell out, they'll have a complete aisle of baking crap (which also never sells out), 2 aisles of costumes & half of one of those aisles will be pet costumes. The decor will be lacking as usual & if they have that foam crap, well, I just don't KNOW WHAT!!!
> 
> Christmas will be out the week before Halloween & by Halloween it will all be relegated to the 75% aisle & all there will be left is candy, weird costumes no one wanted in the first place, baking stuff & those stupid foam things.



The foam items from last year sat around until abut the middle of November at our store last year. It was laughable. I think they eventually had them 90% off. 

As I have said in the past, I no longer have any hopes for Target. It baffles me how far they've fallen on their Halloween merchandise over the past 4 years.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> As I have said in the past, I no longer have any hopes for Target. It baffles me how far they've fallen on their Halloween merchandise over the past 4 years.


I have to agree that they are a mere shell of their former selves. I bought a few microwave-safe plates, a couple of candleholders, a gargoyle-topped tombstone, and a griffin last year; everything was cheap, so they did not make much off of me, and this time around seems like it will be no different.


----------



## Lucy08 (Jul 22, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> How can those foam accessories have sold enough to not only bring them back, but to also create new ones


They sure didn't sell where I live!!!!! I have three Target's near by. Only one has stuff out right now, just candy tho. They did take down one school supply isle and out up the black backer paper.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> How can those foam accessories have sold enough to not only bring them back, but to also create new ones


Amen brother...Amen


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad to see that we all have one more thing in common besides a love of Halloween - a hatred of those detestable foam accessories


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

They were good for a giggle but not good enough to buy! (though since the spouse's hair hasn't come back from her chemo yet I have "threatened" to get her one if they were back lol)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is incredibly funny, Windborn. Somehow, I doubt that she would appreciate a foam hairpiece, but what do I know?


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

My Target's had empty shelves ready for Halloween for weeks, but they still haven't bothered to put up much of anything. So far, all I saw were three aisles full of candy, those awful foam wigs, and a row of Disney princess costumes for children. BUT they did have some pretty cool stuff in the $1/$3 section! If you're disappointed in your Target's selection right now like I am, don't forget to pop by there before you go.

The little signs were pretty cute.









Yay, Halloween socks!









I liked these little mercury glass style hanging lanterns.









They've got a pretty good selection of $1 bottles for potions. There were even some nice big ones for $3!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Ooohhh so much to drool over where shall i begin!! The hour glass is reallly catching my eyes then again any halloween... skulls zombies etc realllllly cathes my eyes lol thanks for lighting up my day!!!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Ooh! Those potion bottles with cork stoppers are great! That would be perfect to display my beetle in. And I see the garland I use for my xmas/halloween tree!

I wish they still had those ornate oval frames in the dollar section. I should have bought them all when they had them T_T
And I look forward to the scrapbooking embellishments to make magnets out of


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

It's frustrating! A store chain would never hire a buyer for their clothing line without a background in fashion, yet they obviously employ buyers who have no concept of what Haunters want to buy!

Reminds me of all the bad sound props have today...generic screaming that has nothing to do with the theme of the prop.

I like the coat rack prop from Spirit, but why does it howl like a werewolf? Just stupid.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

I know it's already been said but Target used to be so good about Halloween, and they've gone downhill so much. Every year I feel like their decor comes out later, and with less variety and quality. If I had known, I would have bought much more of what they had back in like 2007.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Everyone is talking about how Target has gone so far down Halloween wise... well I used to do all my grocery shopping there and they've gone down food wise there as well. Now I only buy my chicken breast there because it was the best and yesterday I went there just for that and they didn't have any stocked. Useless!! I did get some pumpkin waffles though!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh no! I was going to just skip Target this year, but I have to have those giant Google Eyes for my son's turtle sandbox. We got it used from his dad's boss, and the eyes are missing. *sigh*

I'm fighting with myself over the sugar skull making kit, too.

I guess I should be thankful that most stores are saving me money, by not having stuff for sale, or by just having crap for sale that I'm not interested in!


----------



## strangerswithhorcruxes (Aug 25, 2014)

I went by Target today and it was still a sad state. They did have some of the $1 and $3 items out up front and I got a couple of those. As far as the actual Halloween setup, they had the candy out and a few baking items but there was still a lot of summer/back to school out (despite most of it being labeled as 30% off - just move it out of the way already!). Some of the back to school shelves were empty and marked with the "Look for something new coming soon" signs but I'm not holding my breath for it to be a quick switch over to Halloween. I only saw a few food items - definitely no pumpkin spice bread or bagels, I didn't even see the halloween little debbie cakes. I finally found the seasonal coffee creamers and one small half-endcap with some fall flavored cake mixes (maple and another I've already forgotten). Food-wise all I came away with was Halloween Oreos.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Echo Sorceress said:


> My Target's had empty shelves ready for Halloween for weeks, but they still haven't bothered to put up much of anything. So far, all I saw were three aisles full of candy, those awful foam wigs, and a row of Disney princess costumes for children. BUT they did have some pretty cool stuff in the $1/$3 section! If you're disappointed in your Target's selection right now like I am, don't forget to pop by there before you go.
> 
> The little signs were pretty cute.


yep, I grabbed a couple of the signs last night...and some oreos for my kids' supper. I should probably feed them better, but they're in college and if they didn't live at home, they'd be eating that for dinner anyway


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Went to target yesterday and saw this cool DOD wreath & skulls! Other than that they only have candy and the things that were already mentioned in there $1-$3 aisle!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Those DOD skulls are so cute! I just gotta have one for my kitchen


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

My Target only has a few costumes out and thats about it. Huges signs on ceiling as you walk in talking about Halloween, but WHERE IS IT??


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I was in our local Target this afternoon. They have some candy and baking stuff out, but they have yet to clear out Back-to-School to make room for decor or costumes. 
They did have a few interesting things in the $1-$3 bins, but not quite as much as in Echo Sorceress' pictures yet. Bottom of the first picture, I see the edge of a sign, (zombie themed, I think) "Eat Loca..." My front yard is going to be "Welcome to the Farm" themed, and I think I might be needing one of those. I'll have to check back again on the weekend.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Haunted Nana said:


> My Target only has a few costumes out and thats about it. Huges signs on ceiling as you walk in talking about Halloween, but WHERE IS IT??


 Ugh!! I know, right? It's maddening! I feel like taking those signs and hangings myself as well! Dammit Target and your empty promises!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I will admit that Target does seem to hit the nail on the head with their $1 section. I'll hit 'em up for that stuff. And while I love DotD stuff, it's not the same thing as Halloween stuff.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We were at our Target last night. They had some of the dollar section stuff out so I picked up a couple of the books to add to the prize buckets. Other than this, all they had was some candy. Not even full aisles yet as they still have a large quantity of summer merchandise and school items. I really hate our Target.


----------



## Lucy08 (Jul 22, 2013)

Target here had quite a few things up today, not everything but it was progress. Good news, at least at this store, the foam stuff seems to be only in a 4' section.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Went to Target today..still only had summer and back to school stuff! So disappointing!! Good for my wallet though  So I stopped into Spirit and bought the Haunted Book!!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

dustin2dust said:


> What section are those Halloween sleepers in? I can't tell if it is boys or mens sections. Hoping they have them in my size!


The Target in my neighborhood actually had those sleepers in the Men's section over by the underwear and socks.
As for the Halloween selection...it's basically only candy and some baking stuff right now. No real costumes, house goods or decorations. The dollar section is actually pretty good though. I got a fantastically awesome large glitter hot pink skull (really, who DOESN'T need one or more of those?) for only $3. Total score. They also had other little treats in that section including some cute dog shirts and other decorations.
Still waiting (desperately) for the house goods and decorations. Ugh. Why not yet? I've even tweeted with the company and all they'll tell me is "soon..." Grr.


----------



## The Creeper22 (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally found this guy at Target (in north Texas) today. He's pretty lightweight plastic and only 7 3/4 inches tall, but he was $8, and he's definitely $8 worth of awesome. Most of their other Halloween shelves were bare. Stores are SO late this year. Boo.

For anyone still looking, they had pumpkin spice Hershey kisses too. I haven't seen those many places this year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhh cool skelly bird! I have the Crazy Bonez one and I can tell this is sightly different. Very nice for that price!

I wanted to give a heads up that in the $1 or $3 items right inside the front door... yesterday I found a lot of neat little empty jars with the Halloween dollar stuff. I grabbed a bunch to work on during the winter for potion jars.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

The Creeper said:


> Finally found this guy at Target (in north Texas) today. He's pretty lightweight plastic and only 7 3/4 inches tall, but he was $8, and he's definitely $8 worth of awesome. Most of their other Halloween shelves were bare. Stores are SO late this year. Boo.
> 
> Glad to see somebodys Target finally had some merch out!! I've been waiting for these crows forever! First, Target.com said available only online. Then only in stores. Our 2 Targets, STILL, have not one thing of Halloween out, other than candy.
> Anyway, glad you posted the little guy, Creeper! Gives me some hope...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok, finally got the skeleton crows...whew..AND LET ME TELL YOU....you guys have got to check out the "repeating talking skull under glass".....OMG....my 19 yr old went into one of the targets and picked up a couple of things for me and she brought that thing home, i have a skull collection.......we wet our pants playing with that thing.....im going back to get another one for my college son......we had that thing saying some naughty things....hahaha.......it will repeat twice what you say, and in alittle animated pitched playback voice...it is to die for funny.....check it out, its worth 24.00.........they still dont have everything out and some stores have nothing still i mean it is sept 12th.....


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Havent been to Target lately, cant wait to see what they have


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Hopefully I can get to Target tomorrow after my fundraising event  I sincerely hope they have some good decor.
I'm glad I got my reversible skull bath mat from there last year. I have it in my baby's room  the whole room is black and white with skulls and bats


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Our local Target is making progress at a snail's pace. They have the $1-$3 stuff, and the candy, and finally today they took down the hanging College/School supplies signs inside the door, and cleared one set of shelves...
I want skelly crows!!


----------



## Meg Ryan (Sep 2, 2012)

Has anyone seen any Book of Life stationary by chance up front?] This book of life stationary. I haven't seen any of it yet at two targets-I've seen Halloween stuff being placed out for the dollar to 3 section, but no Book of life stuff yet. Anyone seen the likes of this?


----------



## Meg Ryan (Sep 2, 2012)

http://krazyokami.tumblr.com/post/97338898748/vivzie-pop-fire-miracle-riggles323-for


----------



## Meg Ryan (Sep 2, 2012)

That's the link that shows the book of life merchandise at target just so you know what it looks like


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Stopped in today to check it out. Looked promising at the entrance of the store, Spider guy hanging up when you enter store.....to the back I go....nada but candy!!!! REALLY????? GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Stopped at 3 targets today and nothing but candy! I asked a worker witch happen to be some smart *** kid and he said "what is with you people and this stupid halloween sh**!" As I grind at the kid I said " I would watch how you talk about a home haunter!, there are more of us than you think !" This kid looked so confused and scared as a stared him down. He quietly said " sir I'm very sorry I'm having a very bad day" as I walked away with a smerk on my face my wife says " you enjoyed that and that's why I love you!" It actually made my day haha


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Heh!
I had to be in town anyway, so I stopped to check our Target one more time. Nothing new. I asked the young woman who was stocking shelves nearby if she knew when they'd be starting. It was written all over her face that she was excited about it (the opposite of the kid mentioned above!) She said they'd be starting tomorrow, and should be done Tuesday afternoon. Unfortunately I'll be too busy to go in (it's a significant distance) until Thursday, but I'll ask my sweet helpful daughter (buttering-up practice) to stop in and get a few key items after class. 
Thanks to those who posted pictures, I'll know what to ask her to pick up!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I plan on going, despite what we all say. I want to look. I do want the hour glass thing.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Target over here still nothing .... But hoping soon


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Still just candy and school stuff here.

I assume Target has the data to back up their decision to blow off Halloween this year, but it's sad. I think I'll buy my candy at Winco this year.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

saw a couple of plastic skulls including one which is a couple of feet tall with three stacked skulls and your basic red led lights and thunder sound. I think it was $40. I didn't have a use for it. I asked when the rest would be out and the lady said it would take a week to two to reset everything. I almost asked what was wrong with them, because they can reset for Christmas overmight. I was reading the price labels that were out and didn't see any gargoyles...just griffins. bummer. Oh well, like the rest, I'll keep checking


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

BarryJ said:


> Still just candy and school stuff here.
> 
> I assume Target has the data to back up their decision to blow off Halloween this year, but it's sad. I think I'll buy my candy at Winco this year.


My guess is that maybe last year, they had too much Back to School stuff not being sold, and they really want to get rid of it this year. The goal might be to not and try to loose much money on the Back to School things. The way I look at Target with Halloween stuff is that they have such a more valid excuse for bringing out the Halloween stuff later than a LOT of stores. 

You look at a place like Menards, and they don't have Back to School merchandise that must be sold around Labor Day. By Labor day, most people don't want summer outdoor stuff anymore whereas at Target, these kids still might need Back to School stuff because their teachers tell them, oh you still need that, or the kids just forget stuff. A place like Michaels which starts putting up Halloween ridiculously early in early August doesn't have Back to School products, and it's more of a "seasonal" type of store so of course they are going to push Christmas and Halloween early. Dollar Tree always seems to be in a hurry for every holiday they have. They celebrate more of the season of summer rather than Back to School stuff I think. When you go in October to Dollar Tree, most of the Halloween stuff is gone because they start so early on every holiday they have.

So, no I don't blame Target for starting Halloween late, even though it really isn't late. It's only the *beginning* of the 3rd week of September, and at least they have candy.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

We're a university town. Classes don't start until the 24th or 25th, which typically is when Target clears out the college student supplies and puts the rest of Halloween out. They already have candy, costumes, accessories, and makeup out, but tonight they also had their Halloween lights and stakes out plus a few larger lighted display pieces. I like looking at the lighting, so this was a treat for me. It's a start, and an early one for us. I've been visiting the Target website, but it's just not the same as seeing it all in person. I'm there with you...waiting, waiting, waiting... 

Lisa


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Okay...this is silly. They STILL have back to school stuff at our Target and nothing but vague answers as to when Halloween stuff will go out. Come ON! This is September....and not early September but the 14-15th!!! And yes...I am whining. Waaaaahhh!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Our Target had back-to-school and the beginnings of Halloween side-by-side. The Halloween stuff was mostly kid and pet costumes (I'd love to see someone try and put one of those silly pet costumes on Beach Bum, my cat. They'd wind up looking like a Freddy Krueger victim). At least they had the candy out, and amongst that was the monster cereals. So yesterday I started my day out with the season's first bowl of Franken Berry. Yay!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

still got the online stuff not up to order, my husband said that privacy breach really messed them up... dont know about you all but i am about done shopping now. this is ridiculous. why are the stores so slow stocking this year?


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

We haven't been to our local Target yet. Well, we went a couple of weeks ago, and of course they had nothing out but some of the Halloween baking supplies. Still nothing but back to school stuff. We'll probably check back later this week, just to see if anything else is out.


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

My local target just started putting out the spooky stuff today. Didn't see anything I had to have from the tiny selection out thus far, but will check back later in the week. So far the pharmacies have mostly been disappoint, so I'm hoping Target will have cooler stuff.


----------



## strangerswithhorcruxes (Aug 25, 2014)

Went to one of two local targets today and they had back to school basically cleared out and the halloween section started but still incredibly bare. I took a bunch of photos but the selection is not very interesting. I saw price labels for a skeleton cat ($15), a large skeleton ($40), and a few other things of that nature that I honestly already forgot.  I remember in years past they had great kitchen items and I got glasses, towels, etc there for a few years but I didn't see any price labels for those things so I'm not expecting much. Here's a few photos of (most) of what was out (I think I've attached multiple photos but I'm new at this so forgive me if I majorly screw it up!)


----------



## strangerswithhorcruxes (Aug 25, 2014)

A few more items:


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

I went by 2 Targets over the weekend. They still both had a huge area empty ready to set up Halloween stuff (week 2 now). I was so tempted to post a photo about me waiting too long and them already being cleaned out..  How do you let a hardware store get their seasonal decor out before you when you have a huge area already set aside waiting to be stocked? It's got nothing to do with not having space... The space is sitting empty. It's gotta be a store decision that, even though they may have the space, they aren't setting up for Halloween until x date. Dollar Stores, Walmart, Lowes, Home Depot, Spirit Halloween Stores, Halloween City, Smiths, Fred Meyer, Menards, Home Goods, etc.. ALL these other stores and more have at least some if not all their Halloween merchandise on their shelves already and are getting people's budget for the season while they sit there with empty shelves.  And they wonder why their Halloween sales aren't as good. By the time they stock their shelves people have already bough everything they need/want. They only end up really selling stuff when everything goes on sale.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

scaringyou my target is doing the same thing. I went in about 2 weeks ago and they had cleared off about 3 1/2 shelving units for halloween, I knew this because even though they were bare, they were covered in black with gray print halloween paper. So like I said weeks have gone by so I went in yesterday expecting things to finally be on the shelves and nope, nada , the same shelves completely empty with nothing but the black and gray paper.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I almost went to Target today, but between the reviews here and the hot weather today, I didn't bother. It will wait.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

We went there a couple of days ago,same thing.Stll setting up but they did have a few items out.One was Interesting,it was like a Boris,he is in a bell jar and hes a talk back prop.You talk,he Apes you.EH,not for 25.00


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The last time that I went, they had twenty aisles of candy (ever so slightly exaggerated) and an endcap of what pretty much amounted to children's DVDs. Basically, the _only_ good thing was that I went early enough in the season to nab one of the glass skull mixers that I missed out on last year, which most either did not receive or sold out of very quickly; I saw them at one Target, did not have the money for the decanter in addition to the resin piece that took priority, and could not track any down again, regardless of how many stores I 'gallivanted' to


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I like that tombstone with the white owl on top. I think the one to the right has a giant spider on it? If so I might like that one too.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Same here in MN/ND One little shelf of candy. Empty school supply isles for at least two weeks! Get to work Target. Geeeez. They are missing out on customers.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

My SIL works for Target here in Ottawa. She told me they are starting the halloween set up today. She said they should have everything out by Friday. 

More bad news, the big thing they are stocking is more of those crappy foam wigs.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Well it looks like they are putting out the stuff today. I had to go to 2 Targets this morning to get that special Sleepy Hollow blu ray set. The first one, the one closest to me only had a few items out, they were just starting.

The second one had 3/4 of it out. I bought a lot of stuff lol 

It seems late this year, was it mid Sept last year?


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

sookie said:


> Well it looks like they are putting out the stuff today. I had to go to 2 Targets this morning to get that special Sleepy Hollow blu ray set. The first one, the one closest to me only had a few items out, they were just starting.
> 
> The second one had 3/4 of it out. I bought a lot of stuff lol
> 
> It seems late this year, was it mid Sept last year?


What is this special Sleepy Hollow blu ray you speak of? .... cartoon or johnny depp movie or tv series?


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

I went to Target this morning and they were almost fully set up. My phone kept crashing when I tried to take pics. :/ They have full size pose n stay skeletons for $40 and a few tombstones I want. Will check back and make some purchases this weekend.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Ours had bare shelving. Two clerks were putting up the merchandise tags. They said everything would be out by Monday but it was all still on pallets in their back room. They seem to get later each year. Figure to stop back on Monday and make a pass through. The past few years have been unimpressive, IMO, so not sure what I'm hoping for. If they have nothing, they can go on my list of places crossed off, and that list is growing.


----------



## Jtracc (Sep 15, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> I think I read somewhere on the Forum that Target's fog juice is supposed to work better than other brands?....or did I dream that? LOL!


their fog juice is hands down better than anyones else i ever tried. destroys spirits juice. i laughed at spirits over priced fog juice.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

So here is my Target Halloween 2014 conspiracy theory...just silliness, but that's what conspiracy theories usually are...

Okay, so "Book of Life" is coming out soon and features the sugar skull theme heavily. A few of the early Target "leaked" items are also very sugar skull heavy (the kit, the wreath, etc.)...so my theory is this...

Target initially decided to run with a sugar skull theme this year to ride the "Book of Life" wave that I'm guessing is going to happen no matter what. However, after floating a few items (which are STILL in my store, BTW) they realized that the theme, although cute, isn't going to appeal to the hard core Home Haunters like their stuff in the past has. It's fun, but it's also too bright and too small of a niche to fit with a lot of already established hardcore Home Haunters collections.

Now they're panicking and retooling everything which is why it's taken so long to get things onto the shelves...because let's face it...this year is MUCH LATER than not only other competing stores, but last year's display overall.

So there it is. Conspiracy theory. Probably totally bunk, but it's how I'm justifying in my own little noggin why this stuff is taking so damn long this year.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like your theory, Tye Personally, I love sugar skulls, but _dark_ versions, so it is a miss on Target's part.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, finally! I went today at lunch on a hunch and was rewarded with a small but significantly improved selection of Target items including the crow from an earlier post and a skeleton cat. They are now at home in my office along with my WM full skeleton. The shelves are slloooowwwlllyy filling up and it looks like at least here that housegoods are going to be dead last (ha ha!) 
Oh, and guess what...the rumors about those heinous foam wigs are true. They're back...and uglier than ever.
BLAAARGH.








(My boss told me if I waited long enough, I'd get a raise...still waiting!)


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

....Want.... skeleton cat..... must... have.... 

In other news, my local Target has fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinally started stocking. They're only about 1/3 way done. However I can tell you this: these lights are 
GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










They are Flicker lights, which I didn't realize, and they are a wow. At least to me. Definitely getting at least one more string.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I like sugar skulls as well. But I'm very picky about the designs I like and I do like the ones Target has.
I hope they will be discounted!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

One Target in town is ahead of the game while all the others are lagging! Just wish I was more excited about their merch this year. Or maybe I should say I wish their merch was more exciting.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

One of the 2 Targets close to me is well stocked. The only thing I saw of interest is their cemetery kit.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I went by my Target today and it looks like they're completely set up. They had a lot of hanging ghouls, pumpkins, and tombstones just like past years. I also saw the haunted house cloche which was cool.


----------



## Meg Ryan (Sep 2, 2012)

Has anyone SEEN these book of life stationary at the $1-$3 section up front or anywhere in the target store? Especially Milwaukee, WI or are they only in specific target stores


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> ....Want.... skeleton cat..... must... have....
> 
> In other news, my local Target has fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinally started stocking. They're only about 1/3 way done. However I can tell you this: these lights are
> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


You should do a video of the two strings of lights if you have both.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

They are still setting up the one I stopped at. I did purchase this nut bowl today $9.99. They have a tall version for $12.99. The tall version isn't any bigger, just taller and looked easier to accidentally knock over. This measures 5" x 5" and 4" tall. The tall version is 7" tall with longer "legs".


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

More Target things!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

And some more!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

And even more!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Almost done!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Those paper lanterns Target is selling for $5, DT has for $1, granted they don't look as good but the Target ones aren't that much better, besides the ghost one having the sheet, which if someone really wanted a sheeted ghost, cheesecloth and a DT lantern will do that just fine. 

Everything looks cute, too bad money is tight and space is tighter (if that's even possible...) so if I make any purchases I will have to be very sure about what I want.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Went to 3 Targets today...but in my defense, I am here in Los Angeles and we are going through a freak heat wave (over 110 degrees today) and I was not only looking for Halloween stuff but also fans to keep my puppies cool. Okay, half assed excuses aside, managed to score a little bit more of the housewares I've been waiting for for so long.
They have the same aluminum skeleton hand salad servers as last year, but also added in crow foot ones which were pretty cool. Also got a few bottle stoppers/toppers including a skull and a bat. The shelves were about 50% filled up but mostly with the little decorations and blah stuff. Waiting for the really good stuff to come out. Saturday maybe??? Good to see other Targets around the country are starting to get into gear.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the pictures. Going to start checking our Target every two days from this point forward!

LIsa


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow great pictures everyone! I know where I'm going this weekend  Meg I will let you know if the Madison or Janesville target have that stationary


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I'll be looking for that bat flocked tablecloth for sure. I have to make my booth look extra spooky for Haunted Hollywood Sports. I'll make the trip to our Target this morning.
I hear ya about this heatwave, Tye. I'm a billion percent done. I got my fan from Target as well and I have it running all day and night. When will the cold come!? T_T


----------



## Meg Ryan (Sep 2, 2012)

Well I live in Milwaukee and I'm going to see perhaps today if the Target up in Greenfield has anything and next week I'm gonna look at Chase Avenue for it.  I'm a Book of Life fan since the trailers in May and during summer and from all the attention and media AS WELL as the awesome Movie novel I read-ITS GONNA be the most coolest movie ever!  Plus thanks to Book of Life and Dia de los muertos which the film is centered on has inspired me to learn even more history and culture about Halloween. And I've begun collecting merch for it from the book, cd and art book I preordered along with Funko Pops Xibalba I bought and La Muerte for Xmas. I ALSO plan to get a La muerte pin at Hot topic today.  Plus TAKE PICS of what Book of life merch hot topic's got in stock. AND getting BOL journal, pad or anything will be awesome to have too  :smile: Also cool icon.

I have a passion for fairy tales, mythology, folklore and cultures mystical stories and Halloween has been a favorite along with Christmas. And as a poet/writer I believe I'll be coming up with some juicy poems and perhaps short stories too even of Book of Life.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Things move super slow here in oft-forgotten NM. Our nearest Target is just now moving the Back to School stuff out for Halloween. Ug, all these great photos of stocked Targets has me chomping at the bit. Very frustrating.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you to the folks taking the time to share the photos. Some great looking goodies!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Besides the dollar section offerings, Target had maybe seven or eight types of items out They seem to get worse with each progessive year. If this is going to be the case anymore, why don't they just admit defeat and throw in the towel?


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

There are several things I want at Target... mostly in the entertaining sense and the cute light up mummy sense... 

But seriously... what is up with the half glittered pumpkins? Its not even black, purple, orange, or green glitter but blue and pink?!?! And only half of it? Those are sort've bizarre to me. Like... why?


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Stochey said:


> But seriously... what is up with the half glittered pumpkins? Its not even black, purple, orange, or green glitter but blue and pink?!?! And only half of it? Those are sort've bizarre to me. Like... why?


I know, they are strange looking. I thought it was just me lol


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe the colors would go well with a DOD display??

I like the flocked bat tablecloth and some of the other items for the kitchen/dining room.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Stochey said:


> There are several things I want at Target... mostly in the entertaining sense and the cute light up mummy sense...
> 
> But seriously... what is up with the half glittered pumpkins? Its not even black, purple, orange, or green glitter but blue and pink?!?! And only half of it? Those are sort've bizarre to me. Like... why?


I am laughing as I read this post. I was wondering the exact same thing!! haha
Perhaps PIB's suggestion is right. Maybe they are intended as companion pieces for DOTD theme?!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

OK, what in the actual EFF is the deal with those half 'n half pumpkins?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks to everyone posting pictures! I went to our local Target yesterday (PA region) and they had about 1/2 of their Halloween stuff out. Viewing the pictures here, they clearly didn't have everything out. I didn't see any Halloween pillows yet at my Target, and I liked the photo of those. I'll have to keep an eye out for them if the price is right. I only bought one small square paperboard bucket that was black with an orange vintage-y pumpkin on it. I decorate my dining room with a lot of black & orange and I thought it would be a sweet candy dish. It was $3. 

Sorry if I've missed this - but I just saw the photo of the Haunted House Cloche for the first time. Can someone tell me what that does? I assume it might just light up..? Thanks!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

At my Target they are still setting up. Ugh but those awful foam wigs!!! >:0
I hate them with a passion.
I did like the spiderweb tablecloth (14.99). I'll check back next week for any more fabric cloths


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookyone reported that our Target has nothing out so I gonna wait a few more days before I check it out. I need money first before I can go shopping. HHAHAHHA


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> I need money first before I can go shopping. HHAHAHHA


Amen. Me too.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Thanks to everyone posting pictures! I went to our local Target yesterday (PA region) and they had about 1/2 of their Halloween stuff out. Viewing the pictures here, they clearly didn't have everything out. I didn't see any Halloween pillows yet at my Target, and I liked the photo of those. I'll have to keep an eye out for them if the price is right. I only bought one small square paperboard bucket that was black with an orange vintage-y pumpkin on it. I decorate my dining room with a lot of black & orange and I thought it would be a sweet candy dish. It was $3.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed this - but I just saw the photo of the Haunted House Cloche for the first time. Can someone tell me what that does? I assume it might just light up..? Thanks!


It lights up and makes spooky sounds and little pieces (maybe tiny bats) swirl around the house. I like it. It was seriously trying to come home with me because it'd go perfect on my mantel.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Stochey said:


> There are several things I want at Target... mostly in the entertaining sense and the cute light up mummy sense...
> 
> But seriously... what is up with the half glittered pumpkins? Its not even black, purple, orange, or green glitter but blue and pink?!?! And only half of it? Those are sort've bizarre to me. Like... why?



LGBT Haunters need decorations too!


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Love the socks


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

The raven lantern looks fantastic


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Honestly that dog skeleton looks like a cat lol


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA;1679581 said:


> Sorry if I've missed this - but I just saw the photo of the Haunted House Cloche for the first time. Can someone tell me what that does? I assume it might just light up..? Thanks!


The house lights up and changes colors (slowly and not flashy like other things) and small pieces of black material blow around the house. It also makes wind and howling noises and goes off continuously which is cool, I just wonder how long the batteries would last?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I ran into Target this afternoon. No bonez characters, but I did find some gift items to send to my grandsons, and to a friend who lives in an assisted living facility. Also, a nice table runner for our dining table.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So far not seeing anything to excite me. We shop there for paper goods and cleaning supplies and occasionally other things even though we got a letter saying they compromised our cc's so I'll be checking our store periodically. Last time in they had candy and baking set up and a few costume items out. I have a few photos from the candy/baking area I kind of liked and can post. 

I do think CVS has by far a better buyer for halloween.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Meg Ryan said:


> Has anyone SEEN these book of life stationary at the $1-$3 section up front or anywhere in the target store? Especially Milwaukee, WI or are they only in specific target stores


That diary looks so familiar to me, from when I was stalking Targets in the Milwaukee area trying to find the Sleepy Hollow book in the $1-$3 section. But since I've been to a crazy number of Targets, I'm not sure which one it may have been (Oak Creek, West Allis, Greenfield, Milwaukee Chase, Franklin, Waukesha, and I think I'm forgetting one more). I need to visit some more of these stores again, and will keep a look out for you.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got my Bones bird today.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I went today and they were stocked with everything but costumes and I have two words to describe it:

*SO DISAPPOINTED!!!
*


Is kitch a word? I think that's the word I'm looking for...same griffin as last year.....BRING BACK THE GARGOYLES!!!!!

Like Big Lots, they missed the mark this year too.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Same for our target here in wv... i went there tuesday and nothing up just the backgrounds that goes behind costumes and the handles up. And candy candy candy man i can smell the sugar lol


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Target in my area just put up their decorations this week. Going on Friday with the fam to check it out.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Madjoodie said:


> That diary looks so familiar to me, from when I was stalking Targets in the Milwaukee area trying to find the Sleepy Hollow book in the $1-$3 section. But since I've been to a crazy number of Targets, I'm not sure which one it may have been (Oak Creek, West Allis, Greenfield, Milwaukee Chase, Franklin, Waukesha, and I think I'm forgetting one more). I need to visit some more of these stores again, and will keep a look out for you.


I saw a couple of the Sleepy Hollow books at my Target


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Why is Target basically just putting out the same stuff as last year? The setup almost looks exactly the same! The foam wigs, the lanterns, the griffins, the hooting owl, the bird in the cage, so much of the same products. I remember when every year was unique in not only the products offered but the display as well.

Target really phoned it in this year. What a disappointment.


----------



## Meg Ryan (Sep 2, 2012)

Can you check at the Milwaukee Chase avenue one-I tried greenfield, but didn't find any there. I plan to go to Chase Avenue's Target where my Aunt works to take a look. I want to know before Tuesday the 23rd or 24th wednesday because those are the days I plan to check out that target.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

HexMe said:


> Why is Target basically just putting out the same stuff as last year? The setup almost looks exactly the same! The foam wigs, the lanterns, the griffins, the hooting owl, the bird in the cage, so much of the same products. I remember when every year was unique in not only the products offered but the display as well.
> 
> Target really phoned it in this year. What a disappointment.


I'm seeing the same things in every store this year. Walmart, Target, CVS, even Kroger. Full size skellys, bonez cats, birds and dogs, vacuformed corpsed pumpkins and many other of the exact same props and decorations. Gonna be tough to be original this year if everyone has the same stuff!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Nightfisher said:


> I'm seeing the same things in every store this year. Walmart, Target, CVS, even Kroger. Full size skellys, bonez cats, birds and dogs, vacuformed corpsed pumpkins and many other of the exact same props and decorations. Gonna be tough to be original this year if everyone has the same stuff!


Go with a Neon colored wig theme...no one in their right mind would buy the wigs.....thus you will be the one and only and seem original.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

My question is...who does the designs for these products and why aren't they on this forum listening to the amazing and overwhelmingly creative minds here that would be more than happy to help out with ideas and refinements? Does anyone here know anyone at Target Corporate?!?


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> My question is...who does the designs for these products and why aren't they on this forum listening to the amazing and overwhelmingly creative minds here that would be more than happy to help out with ideas and refinements? Does anyone here know anyone at Target Corporate?!?


And we would be more than happy to buy them too!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Went to Target today and got REALLY jazzed when I saw the giant spider sign hanging from the ceiling pointing the way to the Halloween section.

ONLY... I cannot figure out if they only have it half stocked... OR if it is already picked over that fast. There seemed to be a nice size section, but everything was tossed all over the place and there is only one or two of each item and a TON of empty space on the shelves. The displays were awful. It was a disappointing experience. Gosh... CVS was a lot more fun this year. 

I got the talk back skull under dome and the skeleton hand hourglass. That was it. I will check back again next week and see if they have more or if this was it. 

Then again... perhaps I am just jaded after many year of Halloween shopping. LOL That could be it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha. I too got excited when I saw the big spider sign when my wife and I went out today. They were about half set up. Not as bad as I was expecting so far, but also nothing that's getting me overly excited yet. I will say that I was pleased to see that the foam wig stuff was only in a 4 foot section.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I went today, too. I was glad I had DD pick up skeleton crows and cat for me, because there were none left, even though they just set up this week.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> Haha. I too got excited when I saw the big spider sign when my wife and I went out today. They were about half set up. Not as bad as I was expecting so far, but also nothing that's getting me overly excited yet. I will say that I was pleased to see that the foam wig stuff was only in a 4 foot section.


Ohhh yes! It appeared to be more than four foot section in our store, AND my six year old was having a great time playing with all that awful foam! He donned giant lobster (?) head and claws and chased his 23 year old autistic brother around. It was funny.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

WitchyKat said:


> The raven lantern looks fantastic


I thought so too until I poked at one. The metal is pretty flimsy and the orange background is a really thin piece of plastic that isn't set in well.  Quality is going down.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm going to Target on Saturday, but based on what I've read here I will likely be disappointed. What is up with those big foam things? Who bought them last year that they have them out again??? Most of the money I've spent this year has been at HomeGoods. I will have to check out CVS.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Haunted Nana said:


> I got my Bones bird today.


Picked up mine today too.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

slaz said:


> Picked up mine today too.


Add me to the bird list for today.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

dang, we don't have a Target here either..this is the disadvantage of being in a small town and having panic attacks on a highway!!


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

EviLEye said:


> Animated Haunted House Cloche
> View attachment 202545
> 
> 
> ...


I want these, neither are available online and I'm stuck in this damn nursing home/rehab. Argh, need these.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if Target is selling this animated dog skull again? I passed it up last year, but now I think I might have a use for the mechanism inside it. If not anyone have recommendations of props that work similarly? I'm looking to build an alligator skull with similar movement.

EDIT: Nevermind! Looks like CVS has them this year.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I just bought that dog skull at CVS 14.99 they also had a talking skull.


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

Target has the cheapest full-size skeleton around my area and with my employee discount I'll get him for about $36.00!


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

I second seeing the dog skull at CVS- 14.99 and their Halloween items were 20% off with the CVS card when I was there on Sunday.


----------



## thehalloweenchick (Jul 23, 2014)

My Target is still looking incomplete but I did grab a crow skeleton yesterday, or rather my 1 year old grabbed one and refused to give it up. I didn't mind, I really wanted one but didn't think hubs would go for it. He couldn't say no to the baby though.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Stopped by Target earlier today and they had 3/4 of the stuff out. No griffins but I did buy a obelisk monument with a crow/raven on top with RIP going down each side. They also have a white tombstone with a gargoyle sitting on the top with RIP across the front which wasn't too bad for $15.00 but I didn't buy. Bought a couple small LED jack pumpkins for $3.00. Otherwise, I wasn't too impressed with the selection they had out. Hate the foam wig things! Full size skeletons were nice and $40.00.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Both of my Target's are fully stocked for Halloween. I picked up the $20 cemetery kit. I plan to use it in my garden and some areas of my yard.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't live near a Target. I have been watching their items online alot, and this year it seems wonky and awful.

If you want a crow skelly online, they have 17 in stock right now.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-crow-skeleton-decor/-/A-15339946#prodSlot=medium_7_24


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't know if this has been mentioned already, but Halloween City has black tweety bonz for I think 9.99.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I purchased a crow today, the last one left; I love how angry the bony bugger looks. Very little else interested me, and the prices were not all that great. A teenager dressed in _Pink_, accompanied by her father, was trying on the foam headpieces (big surprise there) for sh!ts and giggles. Has anyone actually seen a person take one of those monstrosities to the register?


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

I got another Pose n stay this year. Wanted to get a pair of the skull totems but I already purchased a lot of extension cords form ebay and 2 more of the led floods with the remotes from Amazon.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to Target today and they must not done be done setting up yet, I hope they haven't been picked almost clean in a week! I got the only skeleton cat, 5 kinds of halloween m&m's, and a couple of small plastic cauldrons. I stashed the m&m's at my neighbors house for safekeeping. They did have those big foam things though.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if they would have those awesome lights in the Target Canada stores ? They won't send to Canada from the American stores =(


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

dbruner said:


> I went to Target today and they must not done be done setting up yet, I hope they haven't been picked almost clean in a week!


That is exactly what I was wondering about our Target.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

dbruner said:


> I went to Target today and they must not done be done setting up yet, I hope they haven't been picked almost clean in a week! I got the only skeleton cat, 5 kinds of halloween m&m's, and a couple of small plastic cauldrons. I stashed the m&m's at my neighbors house for safekeeping. They did have those big foam things though.



Something is wonky about Target this year. They have some nice items online, but I have to check quite often to find these items in stock and buy them. I check twice a day, because if I check in the am and the item in not in stock, I can check in the afternoon and it is in stock. I buy it, and then the next morning the item is out of stock again

For weeks, they had a "Save 20% on $75" on their Halloween items- but almost no items in stock. That deal is gone now. 

They have most of their items in stock, but in limited quantities. I finally got the Skelly Crow today, but he is gone now.

I got the 18" Spider Lantern on the 17th, but it has been out of stock since then. It was available one day!

I got the big 18" pumpkin, but there are only 3 left that can be ordered.

I got one of the 14" plastic pumpkins. (I have green and white pumpkins from Target last season.) It was in stock 1-2 days, and now out of stock.

I got two large foam tombstones. I like the lightness of foam, and the cheaper cost.


http://www.target.com/p/halloween-rip-foam-tombstone-36/-/A-15296579#prodSlot=medium_3_8 This one is ok- but only 2 left in stock.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-f...96525#prodSlot=medium_1_3&term=foam+tombstone This one says "not sold online." It was a few days ago- I bought it online.

The skelly cat has 2 entries now, with different price points?!

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-cat-skeleton-decor/-/A-15339966#prodSlot=large_1_12&term=skeleton $15.00
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-skeleton-cat/-/A-16478729#prodSlot=large_1_18&term=skeleton $24.99

I guess it doesn't matter- they are both out of stock!

The Skelly Hour Glass- got it online. With my obsessive searchings, I got it. It was in stock 1-2 days, and now has been out of stock for days.

After seeing the photos people posted here- thanks for that, btw- I feel that Target is either behind the power curve or isn't even going to do a full Halloween stock this year.

So strange. Maybe in a few days the will plump up the online stock and fill out their in store stock.


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

When I went all they had out was the food and I found small skull shaped bottles filled with hot sauce. I bought 5 and I'm going to buy more and build a spice rack to hold them. They are glass and awesome!


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

They also had adult size skeleton feetie pjs I'm going to get.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I saw those hot sauce bottles they are great  Ross has large glass skull bottles of margarita mix I want to get. Might be good for salt


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Has anybody seen the Bonez Skeleton Dog at Target this year? I've seen the crow/raven and cat, but haven't been able to locate the dog.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> I purchased a crow today, the last one left; I love how angry the bony bugger looks. Very little else interested me, and the prices were not all that great. A teenager dressed in _Pink_, accompanied by her father, was trying on the foam headpieces (big surprise there) for sh!ts and giggles. Has anyone actually seen a person take one of those monstrosities to the register?


No, but I know they sold quickly at my local target last year. Must be the teen group, because no TOTers were wearing them.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Went there on Friday and there displays and selection is dwindling. Every year target gets worse with their halloween decorations. I am disappoint!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd really like a few more crow skeletons, but there don't seem to be any left in my area, and I can't order them online, either. I'm so glad I had DD pick up what they had for me! Did Target somehow _not _anticipate there would be a demand for these?


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I got this tombstone from Target for $20. It's very durable and I've been getting heavier more quality tombstones the last few years, so it goes along nicely. The other ones were kinda boring to me, but this one lights up and looks cool....I couldn't resist.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

For those of you with iPhone/Android, the Target Cartwheel app has several Halloween related digital coupons (expires next Saturday):

20% off Halloween decor and lighting
20% off Halloween throws and pillows
20% off Halloween tableware

I used the coup today to buy this: 

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-rip-tall-plaster-tombstone-monument/-/A-15296577


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

JLWII2000 said:


> I got this tombstone from Target for $20. It's very durable and I've been getting heavier more quality tombstones the last few years, so it goes along nicely. The other ones were kinda boring to me, but this one lights up and looks cool....I couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 217197


THat is cute!!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Went to a Target today and I don't even know what words to use to sum up how I feel. Disappointment? Disgust? WTF? Baffled? Angry? I saw these little straw animals. IN THE HALLOWEEN SECTION!!! AS IF THEY ARE LEGITIMATE HALLOWEEN DECORATIONS!!! WTFF?! They take up a decent amount of room with their "cutesy" in what is supposed to be spook. I just want to smack the buyer who is watering down and dumbing down my favorite holiday and trying to fill in the gap with what they think is cute and has NOTHING to do with the holiday. It makes me want to stick bricks or toilet paper in the middle of Xmas or whatever holiday it is that they love.

Taking deep breaths now... I realize I'm a little worked up over this.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

ah2610 said:


> For those of you with iPhone/Android, the Target Cartwheel app has several Halloween related digital coupons (expires next Saturday):
> 
> 20% off Halloween decor and lighting
> 20% off Halloween throws and pillows
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! I'll definitely load those offers onto my Cartwheel. I really want the spiderweb tablecloth.
Also, you can sign up for the mobile coupons and get an extra $3 off home decor purchase of $15 or more 
It expires 10-3


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Has anybody seen the Bonez Skeleton Dog at Target this year? I've seen the crow/raven and cat, but haven't been able to locate the dog.


I haven't seen them at Target, but JoAnn fabrics has a dog. It's pricier, but if you get a coupon it should go to $25 or $30. i got the JoAnn's kitty and am happy with it. (Sorry Target, but you need to stock up!!)


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

gloomycatt said:


> I haven't seen them at Target, but JoAnn fabrics has a dog. It's pricier, but if you get a coupon it should go to $25 or $30. i got the JoAnn's kitty and am happy with it. (Sorry Target, but you need to stock up!!)













My Target cat. 

He was assaulted after his untimely death. Unacceptable.

Back he goes to Target. I feel really bad for him. I know they won't give him a proper burial.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

dustin2dust said:


> Went to a Target today and I don't even know what words to use to sum up how I feel. Disappointment? Disgust? WTF? Baffled? Angry? I saw these little straw animals. IN THE HALLOWEEN SECTION!!! AS IF THEY ARE LEGITIMATE HALLOWEEN DECORATIONS!!! WTFF?! They take up a decent amount of room with their "cutesy" in what is supposed to be spook. I just want to smack the buyer who is watering down and dumbing down my favorite holiday and trying to fill in the gap with what they think is cute and has NOTHING to do with the holiday. It makes me want to stick bricks or toilet paper in the middle of Xmas or whatever holiday it is that they love.
> 
> Taking deep breaths now... I realize I'm a little worked up over this.


 YES. Thank you. I was thinking the same thing about our Target, which on top of stocking for Halloween ridiculously late compared to everywhere else in the country, have thrown those things in with what little they *have* stocked. It makes me wonder if the average consumer "gets" what Halloween is really about or not, initiating what retailers do with their shelves. It's shameful.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Both my local Targets have very sparse displays that barely fill the seasonal floor area. They look like it's a day before Halloween rather than a month.

Too add insult, one of them is already stocking Christmas lights.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

I too will throw my hat into this ring and concur that there's something very wrong with Target's Halloween stock nationwide. I went to a Target in Phoenix last night and they finally had their Halloween stuff out, and just like others have said, it looked weirdly empty. I saw tons of empty spots on shelves with price tags, not just whole empty sections but empty spots that seemed otherwise stocked. And I've been checking Target periodically all month.

SOMEONE here has to have an inside track on what happened this year.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I believe there's a dock workers' strike that has caught up a lot of Target's merch this year. It's affected other places too, but none as badly. I think the stores are just trying to fill in with whatever they can at this point - trust me, they know it's hurting. Though why they don't' just fill the aisles with retro monster cereals...


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I find it weird that my Target WAS fully stocked. There where no empty spots like people have been talking about, and everything seemed organized.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Countess No said:


> View attachment 217575
> 
> 
> My Target cat.


Wow... That is unfortunate. The quality of the plastic used must be absolutely horrendous for it to snap like that. 

Anyone have similar problems with theirs (or the black version)?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Countess No said:


> My Target cat.
> 
> He was assaulted after his untimely death. Unacceptable.
> 
> Back he goes to Target. I feel really bad for him. I know they won't give him a proper burial.


Gee, that stinks! Poor kitty.

Yea, just return him and Target can sell each piece during the 66% off sale.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

There was one skeletal cat on the shelf at Kmart that had its back broken in half. Odd how they would break, since the plastic seems pretty flexible and unlikely to snap easily.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

When I was in Target yesterdayI saw the foam "wigs" & saw that they are a line from one of my fave Project Runway contestants, Chris March. As soon as I saw his face in the aisle I said to myself "DUH!! I should have known. Those things are SO Chris March!!" 

While I love Chris & all that he did on PR & I'm thrilled he'll be back on PR All-Stars, I just don't understand the abundance of those things. Maybe his contract said they had to buy X amount & they're now stuck with them.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> Wow... That is unfortunate. The quality of the plastic used must be absolutely horrendous for it to snap like that.
> 
> Anyone have similar problems with theirs (or the black version)?


 I bought another cat from Amazon and it arrived perfectly. The box I received this cat in from Target had been so abused it had come open and UPS had to tape it shut again. I could tell because Target uses brown paper tape with little red bulls-eyes on it; this tape was clear.



DaveintheGrave said:


> Gee, that stinks! Poor kitty.
> 
> Yea, just return him and Target can sell each piece during the 66% off sale.


 With the way their halloween stock is this year- that may be considered a good deal! lol



Evil Elf said:


> There was one skeletal cat on the shelf at Kmart that had its back broken in half. Odd how they would break, since the plastic seems pretty flexible and unlikely to snap easily.


 I agree. I don't think my kitty would have broken under decent shipping conditions. I can't stress enough what terrible condition the box was in. It was completely destroyed.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well I finally made into Target today. I'll echo what everyone else has said. Pretty underwhelming. Picked up a few signs and whatnot from the dollar spot and got my pumpkin spice k-cups and left. Oh well, more money left in my bank account.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Target has gotten less than $20 from me, with my purchases being a skull mixer (missed out last time) and skeletal crow. They are shooting themselves in the foot if they think that this year's pitiful selection is what most people truly want; if there is a viable reason for the sad state, they would be wise to offer it up.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> Target has gotten less than $20 from me, with my purchases being a skull mixer (missed out last time) and skeletal crow. They are shooting themselves in the foot if they think that this year's pitiful selection is what most people truly want; if there is a viable reason for the sad state, they would be wise to offer it up.


Our Walmart has one aisle of props for Halloween. 

They have an aisle of fall decor, small pumpkins, teeny bales of faux hay, glittery things, etc.

The have a back wall of masks and makeup, and accessories. They have 2 aisles of costumes and halloween themed t-shirts, baby sleepers, socks, etc.

The holiday section near the garden section still has lawn and garden, college and schools supplies, and large plastic bins.

It is like they do not want to devote space to halloween.

Since I haven't a Target in my town, I rely on the reports of those who do. It seems that Halloween has fallen out of favor with Target and Walmart this year.

The Walmart cashier did tell me today that they got their first shipment of Christmas trees a few days ago.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Went to our local target tonight, walked out shaking my head. They either aren't fully stocked (probably it) or the people in this area are vultures and they bought up all the good stuff because they didn't have ANYTHING I've been seeing in this thread that made me go "OH I want that!". None of the dollar spot pillows, none of the skeleton crows, none of the window creepers... just that god awful foam crap and the ugly half glitter pumpkins and some random household things that are pretty useless to me since I live in a tin can with 8 foot ceilings and an almost 7 foot tall husband, so I can't hang anything more dangly than cobwebs.... I'll check back in a week or so but I'm not super hopeful.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, I was shocked to learn that Target put the rest of Halloween out over the weekend when all the university students were arriving and shopping. Crow skeleton gone. Hour glass with skeleton arms and hands gone. Went home with the telephone which I think is better this year and two boxes of flickering miniature light strings, one purple, one orange.

I have the order numbers for the crow and hourglass, so can call daily until they get another shipment in, and perhaps I will, but I'm at the point where I question whether it's worth it. Congrats to those of you who persevered and got what you wanted this year. 

Lisa


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Garthgoyle said:


> Wow... That is unfortunate. The quality of the plastic used must be absolutely horrendous for it to snap like that.
> 
> Anyone have similar problems with theirs (or the black version)?


I bought mine from CVS so it is in good shape but I picked up one at Target a couple days ago and his tail just fell right off. I thought it had just popped out of it's joint but the plastic was broken and couldn't be fixed....POOR quality!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Speaking as a former Target team member, I have to agree.
Over the past, few years, Target has been severely lacking in the Halloween department.

Ten, 12 years ago they had the best selection (before I worked there from 2004 to 2009) - nowadays, not so much.

Maybe someone should voice their disappointment on their facebook page with a link to this thread.
Don't know how much good it will do since their buyer orders almost a year in advance but it wouldn't
be bad to just let them know how much it's hurting them in the long run. Just an idea, of course.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

It's just speculation, of course, but I suspect retailers that are dropping the ball re: Halloween merchandise probably make way more money on Christmas, so the emphasis is there. It's just not cost effective to order tons of Halloween gear that doesn't sell and lives year to year in the stockroom until it sells. There could be other reasons, of course, but the vast majority of the time, it usually comes down to something like this.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Deadna said:


> I bought mine from CVS so it is in good shape but I picked up one at Target a couple days ago and his tail just fell right off. I thought it had just popped out of it's joint but the plastic was broken and couldn't be fixed....POOR quality!


What is up with these Target cats?


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

grandma lise said:


> Well, I was shocked to learn that Target put the rest of Halloween out over the weekend when all the university students were arriving and shopping. Crow skeleton gone. Hour glass with skeleton arms and hands gone. Went home with the telephone which I think is better this year and two boxes of flickering miniature light strings, one purple, one orange.
> 
> I have the order numbers for the crow and hourglass, so can call daily until they get another shipment in, and perhaps I will, but I'm at the point where I question whether it's worth it. Congrats to those of you who persevered and got what you wanted this year.
> 
> Lisa


I snatched up one of thiose hour glasses immediately upon sight. Worth trying again, Lisa! Regretted not getting the eyeball tombstone, and went back to buy their only one the next morning. Otherwise, I'm just not feeling the Target love this year. CVS is the place for me this year!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

grandma lise said:


> Well, I was shocked to learn that Target put the rest of Halloween out over the weekend when all the university students were arriving and shopping. Crow skeleton gone. Hour glass with skeleton arms and hands gone. Went home with the telephone which I think is better this year and two boxes of flickering miniature light strings, one purple, one orange.
> 
> I have the order numbers for the crow and hourglass, so can call daily until they get another shipment in, and perhaps I will, but I'm at the point where I question whether it's worth it. Congrats to those of you who persevered and got what you wanted this year.
> 
> Lisa



There are about 19 of the skeleton hourglass @target.com now.

I am watching for a gargoyle tombstone online and check alot.

I think they still have free shipping on halloween items.
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-skeleton-hand-hour-glass/-/A-15280835#prodSlot=medium_6_23


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Tyrant said:


> It's just speculation, of course, but I suspect retailers that are dropping the ball re: Halloween merchandise probably make way more money on Christmas, so the emphasis is there. It's just not cost effective to order tons of Halloween gear that doesn't sell and lives year to year in the stockroom until it sells. There could be other reasons, of course, but the vast majority of the time, it usually comes down to something like this.


Just curious.....do the people in Larry's xmas group complain about lame offerings too?


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Deadna said:


> I bought mine from CVS so it is in good shape but I picked up one at Target a couple days ago and his tail just fell right off. I thought it had just popped out of it's joint but the plastic was broken and couldn't be fixed....POOR quality!



Check out Party City, they look pretty interesting.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Picked up the hourglass, skeleton cat and crow and a skeleton from Target. I'm pretty happy with the purchases. I think the selection this year is better than last year.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Tyrant said:


> It's just speculation, of course, but I suspect retailers that are dropping the ball re: Halloween merchandise probably make way more money on Christmas, so the emphasis is there. It's just not cost effective to order tons of Halloween gear that doesn't sell and lives year to year in the stockroom until it sells. There could be other reasons, of course, but the vast majority of the time, it usually comes down to something like this.


I'm sure you're right-- but the most desirable props do fly off the shelves. If they had a higher % of good stuff, they'd have less hold-over. It would also help if they started stocking earlier, and if they put the stuff in the front of the store to attract impulse buyers.

To be perfectly fair, I think a lot of us (myself included) can get a little jaded. Once we already have large collections of props and decorations, it takes more to impress us. We look at wonderfully creative props forum members have made, and discount store props, naturally, pale by comparison.
Some of the stores are indeed displaying fewer, and less-impressive Halloween items. But back when we were just starting out, the same selection probably would have looked better to most of us.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Just keep an eye on the item you want.... just this morning I was able to get the eyeball tombstone online after days of it saying " not available"


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Does the eyeball tombstone move? Or just light up?


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Malicious said:


> Just keep an eye on the item you want.... just this morning I was able to get the eyeball tombstone online after days of it saying " not available"



Thank you for posting this; I have been stalking that item too. Finally got it.


----------



## Zing! (Jul 28, 2012)

ooojen said:


> To be perfectly fair, I think a lot of us (myself included) can get a little jaded. Once we already have large collections of props and decorations, it takes more to impress us. We look at wonderfully creative props forum members have made, and discount store props, naturally, pale by comparison. Some of the stores are indeed displaying fewer, and less-impressive Halloween items. But back when we were just starting out, the same selection probably would have looked better to most of us.


I think this is right on the money. My Halloween collection finally got so big I had to downsize last summer - got rid of three big Rubbermaids full of stuff I never used anymore. I went into Target yesterday and was not impressed - nothing there really jumped out at me. Same thing at Halloween Express - same old same old. I think I get more satisfaction out of building my own Halloween props and decorations than buying them anyway - but every once in a blue moon I come across some unique and unusual item that just screams, "Buy me!"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We ran into Target for some household supplies and I got a chance to check out their halloween section which had finally been put out (was in last weekend when they just started). Have to say it either looked picked over or there wasn't much to begin with and with what people bought this past week looked almost ready for clearance. There was one bird in the cage on display. When we did the Try Me it worked but it's one wing was messed up. Hubby said maybe someone built it wrong. That otherwise looked decent and the bird cage was larger than I think the one at CVS. But all of CVS's were in good working order. 

I also saw the animated skull under cloche which looked decent but didn't have any desire to try out. Apart from those two items I didn't see anything that peeked my interest. I couldn't believe how small the tombstones there have gotten. I think my store had one or two of the eyeball tombstones and a few of the other ones. Saw one telephone on the shelf.

There was one halloweeny item I did buy and that was two pairs, $3 each, of the Glow in the Dark Giant Googy Eyes. Found those boxes in the Dollar Section (which as I mentioned these were more than the $1). They are 7-inch in diameter. Not sure what I will do with them yet but I had flashbacks of a group costume my girlfriends and I did of Pac Man and the Ghosts years, ok decades ago...could have used them for that. These are a nice size and cool for what they are. I'll come back a post a photo later.


Here's the photo. Nice for costumes or maybe a tilting prop or sign so the eyes move.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

ooojen said:


> To be perfectly fair, I think a lot of us (myself included) can get a little jaded. Once we already have large collections of props and decorations, it takes more to impress us. We look at wonderfully creative props forum members have made, and discount store props, naturally, pale by comparison.
> Some of the stores are indeed displaying fewer, and less-impressive Halloween items. But back when we were just starting out, the same selection probably would have looked better to most of us.


 I have to agree. I do remember Target (and other retailers) stocking way more back in the day, at least in our area. I remember several years where the Halloween section in Target took up a good 4-5 shelf areas. These days it occupies 2-3. But with fresh eyes and way less in my Halloween collection, I'd likely think it was just fine. It's all a matter of perspective.

As a side note, I'm stoked I found the skeleton cat yesterday! I've had my life sized skeleton for a while now and he was getting lonely for a pet. Adding in the skeleton frog and mummy rat I found at World Market yesterday too, he now has quite the little menagerie for company.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I bought those eyes too, GoS! I thought that they would look cool as replacement eyes for my son's Little Tikes turtle sandbox. We got it second hand from his dad's boss, and the eyes are gone. They're too big for it though. I didn't stick them on, because I know they'll just fall off. I thought if they were the correct size, I might super glue them on. Now I don't know what to do with our eyes, either!

I went several weeks ago when there was no Halloween out yet. I may pop in this week to see about the candy deal, and to see if ours has anything good. I'm not holding my breath, though. I don't know if I will talk myself into the string of Edison lights, or out of them. I hate that there are only 10 per string. I'd need two for sure, maybe even three.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

I should be getting my giant eye tombstone delivered tomorrow afternoon. Then the great mystery: Is it foam or plaster? , may be solved. May be solved, for I may get a foam, and others a plaster. Target has been beyond wonky this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress, that's funny we had similar thoughts on the eyes. They are really big eyes, probably the largest goggly eyes I have seen. I did a quick walk through the dollar bargain area and off hand didn't see anything else I was interested in this year. Last year's selection I think was better, well at least for my use. They did have small pumpkins like the Dollar Tree although I think Target's might have been glittered and not sure DTs all were. I also saw those halloween-related traffic signs again this year. Should have photos of them in my album from last year.

I was thinking the eyes might be good for anyone making a kids costume of one of the Sesame Street characters, Cookie Monster, Big Bird, etc.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Countess No said:


> I should be getting my giant eye tombstone delivered tomorrow afternoon. Then the great mystery: Is it foam or plaster? , may be solved. May be solved, for I may get a foam, and others a plaster. Target has been beyond wonky this year.


I saw one in the store yesterday. It wasn't foam and to answer a question further up the thread, it didn't appear to light up. 

So frustrated with their Cartwheel app. Went in yesterday to use a few Halloween coupons that were set to expire and the app froze on me. Signed me out and wouldn't let me back in, so I went home empty handed.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I picked up a couple of these and two of their little brothers at Target this weekend. The giant ones are $9.99 which isn't a bad price at all for the size of the thing. They come all coiled up, but when unfolded, these are really big. They're available in black and gray and the eyes are a shiny red. The limbs are poseable so you can bend them how you want or wrap them around things. Should look great in the spiderwebs I want to put on the porch.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I received my eyeball tombstone today. It is not foam and it does light up. I am very pleased with it. I also got the small tombstone with the white owl, the skeleton hand hour glass and the tall bowl with the talon like hands. The owl tombstone is fairly small, but I knew that from the item description. It is different than anything I have, so I like it a lot. I am pleased with the hour glass as well and the bowl.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Considering getting a couple of the black pumpkin pails. I plan to put tea lights in them and use them as lantern hanging above my garage.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

JLWII2000 said:


> I got this tombstone from Target for $20. It's very durable and I've been getting heavier more quality tombstones the last few years, so it goes along nicely. The other ones were kinda boring to me, but this one lights up and looks cool....I couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 217197


OK, that is awesome. Haven't stopped at the local Target yet, but now I have to . . .


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Caroluna said:


> I received my eyeball tombstone today. It is not foam and it does light up. I am very pleased with it. I also got the small tombstone with the white owl, the skeleton hand hour glass and the tall bowl with the talon like hands. The owl tombstone is fairly small, but I knew that from the item description. It is different than anything I have, so I like it a lot. I am pleased with the hour glass as well and the bowl.


I got the little white owl tombstone too. And I am happy with it, as well. Real graveyards have many sizes of tombstones, so the small size is fine. The white owl on top is unusual and will stand out at night.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

If anyone is looking for the small white gargoyle tombstone, target.com has about 8 in stock.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-f...#prodSlot=medium_1_5&term=halloween+tombstone


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I saw this resin griffin but the other matching one had two obvious parts chipped..


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That Griffin looks like the set I bought at Target last year.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

That would be great, GoS! They'd be perfect for Cookie Monster!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That Griffin looks like the set I bought at Target last year.


Last year's was better, in my opinion. Besides the revamped coloring (greenish hue, as opposed to solid gray), the smaller size of the griffin really stood out as soon as I set eyes on it in the store.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

FYI, full size pose and stay skeletons are on sale for $32 this week!


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

I didn't see a skeleton hour glass, can someone post a pic pls or direct me to one.


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is the hour glass


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Went to another Target today and got an 18 gallon orange/black storage tote for 5.49 
So many new things up like bathroom accessories and the spiderweb blankets! I have 2 from 2012 I believe and they are so soft and big too! I have one on the bed and one as a backseat cover for my hubby's Ford Falcon 
For some reason the blankets were with the bathroom things ?? I'm tempted to buy a third to use as a cover for my baby's stroller <3


----------



## 1983ss454 (Sep 18, 2014)

New to halloween this year, was wondering when target normally puts their Halloween stuff on 50% off? I was figuring on nov 1st


----------

